# Cocina de inducción Gelect/Atec IH-H213T



## Yoel71

Hola, tengo una cocina de inducción marca GELECT modelo IH-H213T de ATEC Systems. Adjunto 2 fotos de la misma y tengo 2 preguntas sobre ella:
1- El ventialdor está causando ruido. Desarme la hornilla y limpié las aspas del ventilador pero sigue el ruido. No sé cómo llegar a su mecanismo de rodamiento.¿ Hay alguna solución sin tener que llegar al cambio de ventilador?
2-¿ Pueden estos equipos en algun momento causar en las redes eléctricas de la vivienda sobrevoltajes debido a alguna falla en alguna parte o componentes de su circuito interno?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ese ventilador *NO *está limpio.

Retira la etiqueta que se encuentra en el centro del ventilador, tal vez debajo tenga otra, también la retiras.
Ahí se debería ver el buje, le colocas una gota de aceite lubricante *NO *muy liviano.
*Una* gota significa *UNA *sola gota, si mojas un palillo y aplicas 1/2 gota sobre el buje mejor.
Vuelve a pegar la/s etiquetas y prueba.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , seguramente ese ventilador es lo mismo enpleyado en fuentes conmutadas de PC (conputadora personal).
Por questiones economicas no hacen uso de rolemãs (esferas de acero) y si un enbujamento de latón.
Ese latón si desgasta con lo tienpo y la salida mas correcta es reenplazar ese ventildor por otro nuevo (0KM) , incluso lo custo $$ dese tipo es bien accecible .
Una salida menos economica es canbiar ese ventilador por un tipo mas prolijo , ese provido de rolamentos (esferas de acero) , lo custo es major pero la vida util tanbien es mucho mas aun.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## BasultoE

Respecto a tu segunda pregunta te dire que he investigado mas de casos donde con un osciloscopio he detectado una componente de alta frecuencia (unos 50kHz) viajando por la red a patir de este modelo de cocina cuando se ha desarmado resulta que tienen un condensador en la fuente desoldado o en falso contacto, este esta a la salida del puente de diodos por lo que funciona como filtro de alisamiento, esta se~nal entra en resonancia provocando tensiones que en ocasiones han superado los 300 Volts en una fase de 115 Volts con respecto al neutro destruyendo los equipos electronicos o las placas el'ectronicas que tienen por ejenplo algunos refrigeradores. si te interesa tengo varias fotos.


----------



## Rody84

Buenas tengo una cocina del tipo mencionado en el título, el problemas es el siguiente, por algun defecto que no he podido encontrar se siente dentro como si algo se disparara un sonido leve como el de un relay, seguido de un bip de bocina y debido a ello no calienta. el sonido se siente por la parte del disipador de aluminio, si alguien sabe que se averió se le agradece.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Rody84 dijo:


> el sonido se siente por la parte del disipador de aluminio, si alguien sabe que se averió se le agradece.



Verificá el componente asociado al disipador , posiblemente un transistor . . .


----------



## Rody84

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Verificá el componente asociado al disipador , posiblemente un transistor . . .


Si en eso pensé en el disipador tiene 4 transitores y un sensor, la duda es cual de ellos puede hacer sonidos como un relay....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tester y a medirlos *preferentemente quitados* . . .

Dibujo previo de dónde iba cada cosa !


----------



## error

Que error da en el display ?


----------



## Rody84

Nada gracias es un transistor de potencia en corte. Por desgracia eso aquí no lo hay ni por los centros espirituales me dijeron. Gracias por todo.


----------



## error

En el Combinado de Contramaestre aparecen.


----------



## Armando Roche

Tengo una hornilla de induccion GELECT modelo IH-H213T pero no enciende ni la pantalla, la conecto a la corriente y  no da ninguna señal, la abri y medi el fusible de la entrada y esta bien , fisicamente no se ve ningun componente dañado alguien puede ayudarme a encontrar una solucion.

Gracias.


----------



## error

Revisa que la fuente este entregando voltaje en la salida ya que producto a la humedad se les oxidad los alambres de las bobinas de los enrollados de los transformadores y suelen dar esa falla.


----------



## yreloba

hola,tengo una hornilla de induccion similar a esta, me indica  Error 4 (bajo voltaje), necesito sus comentarios sobre esta averia. saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo

yreloba dijo:


> hola,tengo una hornilla de induccion similar a esta, me indica  Error 4 (bajo voltaje), necesito sus comentarios sobre esta averia. saludos a todos


¿ Mediste la tensión de línea para verificar si el error es real ?


----------



## yreloba

Pues si, he medido y esta OK, incluso hasta la etapa de voltaje directa tambien la he comprobado. Aún no he encontrado el motivo. Estaré en la espera de algunos de sus comentarios. Saludos


----------



## sergioordan

*T*engo una igual y lo *ú*nico que hace es pitar y pitar cuando la enciendo y la mando a calentar*.* *¿A*lguien sabe qu*é* problema puede tener*?*


----------



## mcacerest

Hola, tengo una hornilla de estas y me da el siguiente defecto, alguien sabe que puede ser: ellas normalmete consumen 11.4 A en su máxima potencia, 1300 W pero la mia tiene un sobreconsumo de corriente, ahora en 900 W ya consume 11.5 A y cuando la pongo en 1300 se dispara al parecer por subreconsumo aunque en el display sigue mostrando los 1300 W solo esta consumiendo 2.4 A, esto lo medí con uun jucón, alguna sugerencia???


----------



## EddyGc1983

Saludos a todos, bendiciones, tengo una cocina de inducción de esta misma marca que me da sobrecalentamiento, pero apenas lleva unos minutos de funcionamiento, que podría ser esta falla, espero puedan ayudarme, gracias...


----------



## Meliades

Te fij





EddyGc1983 dijo:


> Saludos a todos, bendiciones, tengo una cocina de inducción de esta misma marca que me da sobrecalentamiento, pero apenas lleva unos minutos de funcionamiento, que podría ser esta falla, espero puedan ayudarme, gracias...


Te fijaste que esté funcionando el ventilador ??? Desconetala completamente de la corriente y mueve sus aspas con los dedos , debe rodar suavemente y dar algunas vueltas antes de detenerse . De lo contrario tienes que cambiarlo o darle mantenimiento al mismo con una gotita de aceite .


----------



## yreloba

En la zona donde estan los IGBT hay un sensor de temperatura debe ser un pequeño termopar, revisalo, es posible que este desvalorizado, de no servir debes reemplazarlo por una resistencia directa a la tarjeta de control de manera tal que siempre esté sensando una temperatura adecuada.  Ojo, porque de esta forma el control burla la temperatura real.  Saludos


----------



## AlexL

Yoel71 dijo:


> Hola, tengo una cocina de inducción marca GELECT modelo IH-H213T de ATEC Systems. Adjunto 2 fotos de la misma y tengo 2 preguntas sobre ella:
> 1- El ventialdor está causando ruido. Desarme la hornilla y limpié las aspas del ventilador pero sigue el ruido. No sé cómo llegar a su mecanismo de rodamiento.¿ Hay alguna solución sin tener que llegar al cambio de ventilador?
> 2-¿ Pueden estos equipos en algun momento causar en las redes eléctricas de la vivienda sobrevoltajes debido a alguna falla en alguna parte o componentes de su circuito interno?



Hola Yoel, si el ventilador ya empezo a hacer ruido, esté ya tiene un desgaste, puedes arriesgarte a recuperarlo con la ayuda de un tornero, él puede fabricar todo lo que necesitás para repararlo, siempre verifica si no sale mas caro el tornero que el repuesto nuevo.

Suerte.


----------



## EddyGc1983

Meliades dijo:


> Te fij
> Te fijaste que esté funcionando el ventilador ??? Desconetala completamente de la corriente y mueve sus aspas con los dedos , debe rodar suavemente y dar algunas vueltas antes de detenerse . De lo contrario tienes que cambiarlo o darle mantenimiento al mismo con una gotita de aceite .


Sí compa, gracias por responder, el ventilador funciona bien, aunque que de todos modos le voy a hacer el mantenimiento que me dices, gracias por todo


----------



## Meliades

EddyGc1983 dijo:


> Sí compa, gracias por responder, el ventilador funciona bien, aunque que de todos modos le voy a hacer el mantenimiento que me dices, gracias por todo


Mira también , soldaduras en falso o conexiones sulfatadas . Todo lo que este en falso contacto te creará un calentamiento en cuestión de segundos . Checa si los igbt están bien puestos al disipador . Di todo ésto no da resultado tendrás que cambiar el sensor de temperatura que da el error .


----------



## EddyGc1983

Ok, gracias amigo, voy a revisar todas esas cosas...


----------



## yuliocu

Alguien me colabora con el esquema de este fogón saludos!!!!


----------



## yreloba

No creo que nadie aún lo haya adquirido, pues no está en redes. Ese tipo de hornilla de inducción solo se encuentran en Cuba, inlcuso creo que son ensambladas aquí.


----------



## Yasmany

Bueno voy a hacer todo lo posible *por* buscar éste diagrama, así lo comparto con ustedes y adquirimos un poco de conocimiento, e intercambiamos experiencias en temas relacionados con éste tipo de hornilla.


----------



## error

Despues le colaboro con toda la info que tengo de eso.


----------



## yreloba

Sería muy bueno. Saludos


----------



## andyhernandezg

Hola amigos, tengo una cocina de inducción Gelect de las que se ensamblan en Cuba, me da error de sobrecalentamiento nada más prenderla, incluso con solo ponerla a la red el fan comienza a andar solo. Comprobé el termistor que va debajo del cristal o sea encima del enrollado con el multímetro y parece estar bueno. No sé dónde más buscar, le agradecería mucho su ayuda, tengo alguna experiencia con otros tipos de electrodomésticos pero no con éste.


----------



## Abraham1993

Revisa el que está debajo del IGBT, o si tiene una vena partida en esa parte del circuito


----------



## xisto

El mismo perro me mordio


andyhernandezg dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo una cocina de inducción Gelect de las que se ensamblan en Cuba, me da error de sobrecalentamiento nada más prenderla, incluso con solo ponerla a la red el fan comienza a andar solo. Comprobé el termistor que va debajo del cristal o sea encima del enrollado con el multímetro y parece estar bueno. No sé dónde más buscar, le agradecería mucho su ayuda, tengo alguna experiencia con otros tipos de electrodomésticos pero no con éste.


Es un ntc de 100k a temperatura ambiente ronda los 70k


Yasmany dijo:


> Bueno voy a hacer todo lo posible *por* buscar éste diagrama, así lo comparto con ustedes y adquirimos un poco de conocimiento, e intercambiamos experiencias en temas relacionados con éste tipo de hornilla.
> 
> Los de la empresa Cedai son los que tienen mas imformacion al respecto puede contactar a algun trabajador de esa empresa y con suerte le daran algunos datos





yreloba dijo:


> hola,tengo una hornilla de induccion similar a esta, me indica  Error 4 (bajo voltaje), necesito sus comentarios sobre esta averia. saludos a todos


A un lado del transformador de standby que es un ee19 se encuentra un resistor de 750k 0.5w sustituye y luego me comenta .Saludos desde Granma


----------



## andyhernandezg

Cambié el termistor que está con los igbt y nada, tenía una placa rota que me regalaron y lo cambié y fue por gusto. Mañana voy a la carga de nuevo a tirarme más profundo a ver si encuentro algo roto, si tengo resultados les comento


----------



## yreloba

Esa lectura debe ir al micro, simula la misma en los pines donde llegan insertando una resistencia.


----------



## andyhernandezg

Hola a todos. Resolví el problema resoldando, luego de un buen rato midiendo componentes tomé el cautín y resoldé todo, incluído el micro y todo se resolvió. Gracias a todos por su ayuda y espero le sirva a otros.


----------



## Orlandolg92

Armando Roche dijo:


> Tengo una hornilla de induccion GELECT modelo IH-H213T pero no enciende ni la pantalla, la conecto a la corriente y  no da ninguna señal, la abri y medi el fusible de la entrada y esta bien , fisicamente no se ve ningun componente dañado alguien puede ayudarme a encontrar una solucion.
> 
> Gracias.


Hermano, yo tengo el mismo problema. Has resuelto algo? O alguien más tiene una idea de que pueda ser?


----------



## rvm66868

Saludos a todos lo cubanos en este foro, recuerden todos fortalecer la soldadura del capacitor de 5 micros en la fuente, este al desoldarse deja pasar armónicos y las fuentes de baja potencia de capacitor se fríen....


----------



## xisto

Orlandolg92 dijo:


> Hermano, yo tengo el mismo problema. Has resuelto algo? O alguien más tiene una idea de que pueda ser?


Cambia el cuarzo de 16mHz y comenten como les fue


rvm66868 dijo:


> Saludos a todos lo cubanos en este foro, recuerden todos fortalecer la soldadura del capacitor de 5 micros en la fuente, este al desoldarse deja pasar armónicos y las fuentes de baja potencia de capacitor se fríen....


Dias atrás llego una cocina a reparación con ese capacitor roto el cual provocaba que se rompieran otros equipos dentro de la casa .Solo fue remplazarlo y quedo perfecto.


----------



## Yuniel8807

Tengo una cocina GELECT de induccion la cual en medio de la cocción empieza a sonar un pito y le baja la potencia y seguido deja de sonar y sube potencía de nuevo que podría ser


----------



## osmanyvg91

Yoel71 dijo:


> Hola, tengo una cocina de inducción marca GELECT modelo IH-H213T de ATEC Systems. Adjunto 2 fotos de la misma y tengo 2 preguntas sobre ella:
> 1- El ventialdor está causando ruido. Desarme la hornilla y limpié las aspas del ventilador pero sigue el ruido. No sé cómo llegar a su mecanismo de rodamiento.¿ Hay alguna solución sin tener que llegar al cambio de ventilador?
> 2-¿ Pueden estos equipos en algun momento causar en las redes eléctricas de la vivienda sobrevoltajes debido a alguna falla en alguna parte o componentes de su circuito interno?


Por lo del ventilador, 1. Quita la pegatina y deja de caer solo una gota de aceite sobre el buje y dejalo uno o dos minutos para que baje bien.
y la otra pregunta. Si en ocaciones suele pasar pero solo daña a los equipos electronicos muy sencibles a los cambios de frecuencias ejemplo fuentes conmutadas como cargadores de telefonos y televisores LED, esto sucede por una alteracion de frecuencia ocacionada por un condensador (Y1 de 16.000Mhz)q se saña, pero esto se soluciona por un experto en el tema (No le aconcejo hacerlo Ud mismo)


----------



## xisto

Yuniel8807 dijo:


> Tengo una cocina GELECT de induccion la cual en medio de la cocción empieza a sonar un pito y le baja la potencia y seguido deja de sonar y sube potencía de nuevo que podría ser


Tienes problemas de sobre temperatura.......Si tienes pasta termica remueve la vieja sobre el sensor de la cubierta y prueba.Saludos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 29, 2020



osmanyvg91 dijo:


> Si en ocaciones suele pasar pero solo daña a los equipos electronicos muy sencibles a los cambios de frecuencias ejemplo fuentes conmutadas como cargadores de telefonos y televisores LED, esto sucede por una alteracion de frecuencia ocacionada por un condensador (Y1 de 16.000Mhz)q se saña, pero esto se soluciona por un experto en el tema (No le aconcejo hacerlo Ud mismo)


El caso esta en el diseño del modelo Gelect pues ahorraron mucho en su construccion   . Este no tiene implementado un Filtro de linea EMI asi que habra mucho ruido electromacnetico suelto . El modelo Cocker esta mejor implementado y es mas duradero.Saludos


----------



## osmanyvg91

xisto dijo:


> Tienes problemas de sobre temperatura.......Si tienes pasta termica remueve la vieja sobre el sensor de la cubierta y prueba.Saludos
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 29, 2020
> 
> 
> El caso esta en el diseño del modelo Gelect pues ahorraron mucho en su construccion   . Este no tiene implementado un Filtro de linea EMI asi que habra mucho ruido electromacnetico suelto . El modelo Cocker esta mejor implementado y es mas duradero.Saludos


Me trajeron una Modelo Kooker y no he podido repararla, le he puesto los IGBT nuevos y hace un pitido como si no detectara la Casuela y luego se apaga¿Que pudiera Ser ?


----------



## xisto

osmanyvg91 dijo:


> Me trajeron una Modelo Kooker y no he podido repararla, le he puesto los IGBT nuevos y hace un pitido como si no detectara la Casuela y luego se apaga¿Que pudiera Ser ?


Estuve con ese mismo problema y me costo un dia de trabajo completo dar con el defecto . El problema esta por la falta de suministro del igbt de la parte alta y es porque no llegan los 18 v que alimentan el driver tlp350 el cual tiene un diodo US1M que es un diodo rapido de 1000v 75ns .En la medicion el diodo mide como que esta en buen estado pero no te fies, cambialo por uno de igual o con caracteristicas similares  para solucionar el defecto .Saludos


----------



## osmanyvg91

xisto dijo:


> Estuve con ese mismo problema y me costo un dia de trabajo completo dar con el defecto . El problema esta por la falta de suministro del igbt de la parte alta y es porque no llegan los 18 v que alimentan el driver tlp350 el cual tiene un diodo US1M que es un diodo rapido de 1000v 75ns .En la medicion el diodo mide como que esta en buen estado pero no te fies, cambialo por uno de igual o con caracteristicas similares  para solucionar el defecto .Saludos


Muchas gracias, en efecto era ese el problema. Gracias


----------



## xisto

osmanyvg91 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, en efecto era ese el problema. Gracias


Que diodo colocaste  .....Yo uso el del Gelect puesto que no me a quedado de otra


----------



## osmanyvg91

xisto dijo:


> Que diodo colocaste  .....Yo uso el del Gelect puesto que no me a quedado de otra


he revisado todo y aun sigue el error 7 lo que en los 3.3v tiene 4.7


----------



## xisto

osmanyvg91 dijo:


> he revisado todo y aun sigue el error 7 lo que en los 3.3v tiene 4.7


Pues de seguro el Stm32xx esta muerto junto al regulador de 3v3 si hiciste bien la medicion


----------



## osmanyvg91

xisto dijo:


> Pues de seguro el Stm32xx esta muerto junto al regulador de 3v3 si hiciste bien la medicion


En ocaciones Trabaja bien y cuando lo apago y lo prendo otra vez buelve a dar el E7



osmanyvg91 dijo:


> En ocaciones Trabaja bien y cuando lo apago y lo prendo otra vez vuelve a dar el E7


En efecto, el regulador de 3.3V dañado, tube que innovar puse un 1117 de 1.3v y lo ajuste hasta llevarlo a 3.3v. Hasta ahora me esta trabajando de maravillas, veremos mañana que tal. Un saludo a todos los Integrantes de este grupo, de verdad que me ha sido de mucha ayuda estar entre Uds.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 1, 2020



yreloba dijo:


> hola,tengo una hornilla de induccion similar a esta, me indica  Error 4 (bajo voltaje), necesito sus comentarios sobre esta averia. saludos a todos


Cual es el modelo?


----------



## xisto

osmanyvg91 dijo:


> Cual es el modelo?


Si es modelo  Gelect revise R29 que es de 750K 0,5w.....Saludos


----------



## osmanyvg91

xisto dijo:


> Si es modelo  Gelect revise R29 que es de 750K 0,5w.....Saludos


Alguien me puede facilitar los esquemas electricos de la helect y la Easy Kooker? Gracias de antemano


----------



## xisto

Tengo acceso toda la informacion disponible al respecto de estas cocinas pero no tengo autorizacion por parte de la empresa a compartirla .Espero que me entienda y les seguire colaborando en lo posible .Saludos desde Granma


----------



## osmanyvg91

xisto dijo:


> Tengo acceso toda la informacion disponible al respecto de estas cocinas pero no tengo autorizacion por parte de la empresa a compartirla .Espero que me entienda y les seguire colaborando en lo posible .Saludos desde Granma


Si yo se como es eso, gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Meliades

Saludos amigos , que bárbaro ,me alegro que este tema este en desarrollo. Hace tiempo no pasaba a ver los temas y me a dado mucha satisfacción ver que este tema en particular a avanzado bastante. . Espero continúe así . Saludos desde Guantanamo.


----------



## osmanyvg91

osmanyvg91 dijo:


> En efecto, el regulador de 3.3V dañado, tube que innovar puse un 1117 de 1.3v y lo ajuste hasta llevarlo a 3.3v. Hasta ahora me esta trabajando de maravillas, veremos mañana que tal. Un saludo a todos los Integrantes de este grupo, de verdad que me ha sido de mucha ayuda estar entre Uds.


Amigos la Inovacion fue todo un exito, hace exactamente 10 dias y no ha dado ningun problema esta de maravillas, estaba esperando varios dias de prueba para decirles. saludos a todos los que reparamos


----------



## ymarzo85

osmanyvg91 dijo:


> Por lo del ventilador, 1. Quita la pegatina y deja de caer solo una gota de aceite sobre el buje y dejalo uno o dos minutos para que baje bien.
> y la otra pregunta. Si en ocaciones suele pasar pero solo daña a los equipos electronicos muy sencibles a los cambios de frecuencias ejemplo fuentes conmutadas como cargadores de telefonos y televisores LED, esto sucede por una alteracion de frecuencia ocacionada por un condensador (Y1 de 16.000Mhz)q se saña, pero esto se soluciona por un experto en el tema (No le aconcejo hacerlo Ud mismo)


Hola amigo,  tengo para reparar una cocina Gelect. La misma admite que le introduzca todos los datos pero no calienta,  en ocasiones lo hace. No tiene problemas en los Igbt. *¿* Que puedo revisar *?*



Meliades dijo:


> Te fijaste que esté funcionando el ventilador ??? Desconetala completamente de la corriente y mueve sus aspas con los dedos , debe rodar suavemente y dar algunas vueltas antes de detenerse . De lo contrario tienes que cambiarlo o darle mantenimiento al mismo con una gotita de aceite .


Hola tengo una cocina de estas mismas y no calienta. *¿* Qu*e* debo revisar *?*


----------



## Mario D

Amigos estoy tratando de reparar mi cocina de inducción que aparentemente funciona todo correctamente(detecta el recipiente, funciona el panel de control) pero no calienta. Si me pudieran dar una orientación para saber por donde comenzar a revizar me sería de mucha ayuda. Gracias
La cocina es marca Midea, comercializadas en Cuba

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 3, 2020



ymarzo85 dijo:


> Hola amigo,  tengo para reparar una cocina Gelect. La misma admite que le introduzca todos los datos pero no calienta,  en ocasiones lo hace. No tiene problemas en los Igbt. *¿* Que puedo revisar *?*
> 
> 
> Hola tengo una cocina de estas mismas y no calienta. *¿* Qu*e* debo revisar *?*


Amigos estoy en la misma situación mi cocina es marca Midea, comercializada en Cuba. Aparentemente todo funciona bien pero no calienta, si me pudieran dar alguna orientación para saber por donde comenzar a revizar me sería de mucha ayuda, gracias. Ya comprobé el puente rectificador  de diodos y el IGBT y están ok


----------



## Verges

La que yo tengo se llevo el fusible alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## neomar5

Hola a todos*,* soy nuevo en el grupo y recurro a ustedes con el fin de ganar un poco de conocimientos en cuanto a cocinas de inducción, ya que quiero fabricar una modo básico ya que no cuento con una*,* quería saber ciertos valores de las existentes*,* saludos*.*


----------



## osmanyvg91

*B*uenos días amigo, me ha llegado una cocina modelo Easy Koker, cada vez que le pongo los IGBT nuevos, los poner en corto, he revisado de todo y no encuentro la solución, por*_*fa*vor* alguna idea.


----------



## yordanis

Revisaste la cuarteta de diodos que no este dañada

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 6, 2021

Hola a todos los colaboradores de las cocinas de inducción, en una ocación me llevaron un fogon de induccion de los comercializados en cuba, estaba nuevo de paquete nunca le habian dado uso y al conectarlo a la red electrica funciono perfectamente pero no calento ni dio ningun error, rectifique soldaduras, medi transistores y todo ok, no encontre el problema, si alguien me puede colaborar gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes

Espero que estés consciente de que, las estufas o parrillas de inducción únicamente funcionan con utensilios para cocina de metal ferroso.
O sea, cualquier olla, sartén, cacerola, etc, que su base sea atraída por un imán.


----------



## yordanis

Si lo estoy, las vasijas que utilizo son las que trae el fogón

Es muy util por esta via cooperar con la reparación de las cocinas de inducción ya que en nuestro país se dificulta mucho la documentación de éstos, así que amigos subamos imágenes de los componentes dañados y las posibles soluciones, detallemos mas las soluciones para que otros puedan entender mejor y dar solución, alguien comentó del componente que parece un diodo de cristal que está debajo de un transistor que hace la función de control de limite de temperatura, dice ésta persona que lo reemplazo por una resistencia pero no puso imagen ni el valor de la resistencia, de igual forma, el que comentó acerca del filtro que está después de rectificada la fuente de alimentación, que cuando está en falso contacto causa oscilación y provoca un alto voltage en la red eléctrica, a cosas como esas me refiero.


----------



## ymarzo85

Hola amigos estoy reparando una cocina de inducción Gelect, enciende admite todos los datos pero al arrancar para calentar se cae y no calienta.hace un zumbido adentro como él de un arco de soldadura. Que debo revisar


----------



## daniel1991

Hola tengo una cocina de induccion gelect, y se me rompio el cristal, donde puedo conseguir uno....


----------



## sjobs

Hola tengo una cocina Gelect IH-H213T que ,me da error E3 de sobrevoltaje, como puedo solucionarlo?


----------



## ReinierLeyva

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese ventilador *NO *está limpio.
> 
> Retira la etiqueta que se encuentra en el centro del ventilador, tal vez debajo tenga otra, también la retiras.
> Ahí se debería ver el buje, le colocas una gota de aceite lubricante *NO *muy liviano.
> *Una* gota significa *UNA *sola gota, si mojas un palillo y aplicas 1/2 gota sobre el buje mejor.
> Vuelve a pegar la/s etiquetas y prueba.




Hermano, la mía es el mismo modelo*,* enciende correctamente pero al darle potencia dispara el fusible*.¿Q*ue puede ser*?*


----------



## Fogonazo

ReinierLeyva dijo:


> Hermano, la mía es el mismo modelo*,* enciende correctamente pero al darle potencia dispara el fusible*.¿Q*ue puede ser*?*



Algo en cortocircuito, algo quemado, algo que no funciona adecuadamente, todo lo anterior junto

Sin datos no existe posible opinión


----------



## xisto

daniel1991 dijo:


> Hola tengo una cocina de induccion gelect, y se me rompio el cristal, donde puedo conseguir uno....


Eso esta en falta dentro de el pais  .Solo estan disponibles para pruduccion y posterior venta en mlc. Mi sugerencia es que busque quien le venda una rota pero con la vitroceramica buena .Saludos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 29, 2021



sjobs dijo:


> Hola tengo una cocina Gelect IH-H213T que ,me da error E3 de sobrevoltaje, como puedo solucionarlo?


Revisa R29 debe ser de 750K Eso conforma un divisor de tension por el cual el microcontrolador toma muestra de la linea. Saludos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 29, 2021



osmanyvg91 dijo:


> *B*uenos días amigo, me ha llegado una cocina modelo Easy Koker, cada vez que le pongo los IGBT nuevos, los poner en corto, he revisado de todo y no encuentro la solución, por*_*fa*vor* alguna idea.


Revisa puente de diodos ,capacitor de linea 5uf


----------



## sjobs

xisto dijo:


> Eso esta en falta dentro de el pais  .Solo estan disponibles para pruduccion y posterior venta en mlc. Mi sugerencia es que busque quien le venda una rota pero con la vitroceramica buena .Saludos
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 29, 2021
> 
> 
> Revisa R29 debe ser de 750K Eso conforma un divisor de tension por el cual el microcontrolador toma muestra de la linea. Saludos
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 29, 2021
> 
> 
> Revisa puente de diodos ,capacitor de linea 5uf



*G*racias hermano, eso haré. *S*aludos.


----------



## 52013846

Hola. Tengo una cocina de inducción que al encenderla parpadean los leds y se apaga, al abrirla encontré un diodo zener reventado, lo cambié y sigue igual. ¿Qué podría ser la causa de este problema?


----------



## xisto

52013846 dijo:


> Hola. Tengo una cocina de inducción que al encenderla parpadean los leds y se apaga, al abrirla encontré un diodo zener reventado, lo cambié y sigue igual. ¿Qué podría ser la causa de este problema?


En la pcb el diodo zener  marcado como W1 es de 12v.  Debe reemplazar D3 que es un diodo 1n4148 smd .Saludos


----------



## yariel95

Orlandolg92 dijo:


> Hermano, yo tengo el mismo problema. Has resuelto algo? O alguien más tiene una idea de que pueda ser?


Chequea los 5v de alimentación del micro


----------



## Luis M

Hola, tengo una hornilla de inducción gelect modelo IH-H213T cubana.......cuando la conecto enciende normal, pero cuando voy a cambiar el menú a temperatura se bloquea el teclado y no funciona ningún botón se queda en potencia 400 y sigue calentando normal.......al cabo de unos minutos de estar encendida cambio a temperatura y funciona todo normal........y el otro problema que le veo es que cuando la enciendo el fan no funciona.....puse el fan en otra hornilla y funciona perfecto.......¿cuales pudieran ser las causas y soluciones para este problema?.......y la hornilla tiene nada más 3 meses de uso desde que la adquirimos presenta este problema

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 11, 2021

Siento haber publicado el tema doble no lo sabía soy nuevo en foro pido disculpas


----------



## pedrorey

Donde puedo encontrar los transistores igbt


----------



## JAcosta

Saludos, Tengo una cocina GELECT de induccion, en cuanto la inicio comienza a pitar con el primer error de recipiente incorrecto (los mismos recipientes que he usado siempre de acero inoxidable), anteriormente este error los daba aveces. Donde puedo llevar este equipo en la Habana para repararlo. Gracias.


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos , me pasa algo parecido, que pruebas le hiciste a los Mosfet para saber que están malos?


Rody84 dijo:


> Buenas tengo una cocina del tipo mencionado en el título, el problemas es el siguiente, por algún defecto que no he podido encontrar se siente dentro como si algo se disparara un sonido leve como el de un relay, seguido de un bip de bocina y debido a ello no calienta. el sonido se siente por la parte del disipador de aluminio, si alguien sabe que se averió se le agradece.



Se que las mediciones no son las que se deben realizar pero al poner las puntas del multímetro entre Colector y Emisor me da continuidad, supongo que el IGBT esta en corto, alguien me oriente por favor.


----------



## reyiman

Hola, tengo una cocina de inducción modelo IH-H213T de ATEC ,ha hecho un corto circuito en la resistencia R43 y el diodo D16*. ¿C*uales son los valores para poderlos remplazar , puesto que se carbonizaron y no se ve nada  , por favor alguien me puede ayudar en alguna soluci*ó*n *?*


----------



## xisto

reyiman dijo:


> Hola, tengo una cocina de inducción modelo IH-H213T de ATEC ,ha hecho un corto circuito en la resistencia R43 y el diodo D16*. ¿C*uales son los valores para poderlos remplazar , puesto que se carbonizaron y no se ve nada  , por favor alguien me puede ayudar en alguna soluci*ó*n *?*


R43 es de 240K y D16 es un 1N4007 .Eso forma parte de la fuente de alimentación de la etapa de control de la Cocina .Saludos


----------



## reyiman

xisto dijo:


> R43 es de 240K y D16 es un 1N4007 .Eso forma parte de la fuente de alimentación de la etapa de control de la Cocina .Saludos


Muchas gracias.


----------



## ErickW

Hola a todos , soy trabajador de la empresa eléctrica de *P*alma Soriano , provincia *S*antiago de *C*uba, estoy en una encrucijada con respecto a las cocinas de inducción que oca*s*ionan daños  a los equipos electrodomésticos en las viviendas , mi pregunta es la siguiente , que método se utiliza para determinar si una cocina de inducción está inyectando picos de frecuencia a la red eléctrica , que parámetros me dicen q*ue* eso está sucediendo , por favor alguna ayuda , gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Osciloscopio ?


----------



## ErickW

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Osciloscopio ?


No lo entiendo , me está sugiriendo que con un osciloscopio puedo determinar si una cocina está provocando danos, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , le estoy sugiriendo que con un osciloscopio vean las interferencias que produce la cocina.


----------



## gustavo g

Hola, tengo una cocina de inducción marca GELECT modelo _IH-H213T_ de _ATEC_ Systems. debido a una falla en el estabilizador se me dañó el ah477az4-g1 del ventilador,  busco forma de sustituirlo.
​


----------



## Roberor2

xisto dijo:


> Estuve con ese mismo problema y me costo un día de trabajo completo dar con el defecto . El problema esta por la falta de suministro del igbt de la parte alta y es porque no llegan los 18 v que alimentan el driver tlp350 el cual tiene un diodo US1M que es un diodo rapido de 1000V 75ns .En la medición el diodo mide como que esta en buen estado pero no te fíes, cámbialo por uno de igual o con características similares  para solucionar el defecto . Saludos



Yo tenía ese error , lo mismo y me sirvió en algunas placas, pero en éstos día me llego una placa con ese error, le cambié el diodo pero siguió dando el mismo error que se apaga, otro componente está fallando. Ésta placa es un dolor de cabeza, yo soy mecánico del taller en San Antonio de los Baños , si puedes ayudarme con ese error ?


osmanyvg91 dijo:


> Alguien me puede facilitar los esquemas electricos de la helect y la Easy Kooker? Gracias de antemano


----------



## osmanyvg91

pedrorey dijo:


> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 13, 2020
> 
> Yo tengo los planos tatare de inviartelo


Pedro ni idea de como los puedes Compartir, no veo ningún link para enviar esquemas o algo


----------



## DOSMETROS

[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)


----------



## Rodyn

Yoel71 dijo:


> Hola, tengo una cocina de inducción marca GELECT modelo IH-H213T de ATEC Systems. Adjunto 2 fotos de la misma y tengo 2 preguntas sobre ella:
> 1- El ventialdor está causando ruido. Desarme la hornilla y limpié las aspas del ventilador pero sigue el ruido. No sé cómo llegar a su mecanismo de rodamiento.¿ Hay alguna solución sin tener que llegar al cambio de ventilador?
> 2-¿ Pueden estos equipos en algun momento causar en las redes eléctricas de la vivienda sobrevoltajes debido a alguna falla en alguna parte o componentes de su circuito interno?





Yoel71 dijo:


> Hola, tengo una cocina de inducción marca GELECT modelo IH-H213T de ATEC Systems. Adjunto 2 fotos de la misma y tengo 2 preguntas sobre ella:
> 1- El ventialdor está causando ruido. Desarme la hornilla y limpié las aspas del ventilador pero sigue el ruido. No sé cómo llegar a su mecanismo de rodamiento.¿ Hay alguna solución sin tener que llegar al cambio de ventilador?
> 2-¿ Pueden estos equipos en algun momento causar en las redes eléctricas de la vivienda sobrevoltajes debido a alguna falla en alguna parte o componentes de su circuito interno?


Saludos. Si sientres esteias en el eje del fan lo ideal es que lo cambies. Sirve el de una Easy cooker de 18 V. Ahora respecto a lo otro si puede romper todo tipo de equipo en casa. Si se suelta alguno de los condensadores de menos de 1 micro baja la potencia de funcionamiento y en sulencio rompe tv, ventilador a control remoto y otros. Ahora si se desconecta el condensador de .4mf que esta frente a.la.cuarteta, destruye mucho mas y finalmente se lleva los fusibles de.casa.


----------



## Roberor2

Cocina de inducción Gelect que me da error E0*, *que será*?* que co*m*ponente*?*


----------



## leonel90618

pedrorey dijo:


> Yo tengo los planos tataré de enviártelo








						[Tutorial] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)
					

Debido a la actualización del foro a XenForo, el Post Anterior no funciona mas, así que ahí va un nuevo tutorial.  Primero y principal tener en cuenta de haber leído sobre Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version), las normas de participación de la comunidad y las reglas de cortesía en...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				





Roberor2 dijo:


> Cocina de inducción Gelect que me da error E0 que será que conponent


Puede ser alguna vena partida en la placa por la suciedad, la lm393 ó un tlp350 entre otras cosas más.


----------



## Rodyn

Deberia ser uno de los diodos serámicos. Mañana te paso la foto del que pudiera ser en la placa.
Es común esa rotura en la gelet.


----------



## leonel90618

Rodyn dijo:


> Deberia ser uno de los diodos serámicos. Mañana te paso la foto del que pudiera ser en la placa.
> Es común esa rotura en la gelet.


Estamos en espera de la foto, gracias


----------



## Yantrax88

Hola buenas noches, cocina de inducción Atec ih-h213t con corte en la placa y se lleva fusible, que puede ser ? Gracias


----------



## Roberor2

Tengo un fogón de inducción que el Pane*l* me fla*s*hea*,* se apaga*,* pero med*í* el u6 por una me da 12*V,* por la otra en ves de darme 26 *V* me da por debajo de ese voltaje*,* saqu*é* ese transistor y sirve. El pane*l* lo puse nuevo, sig*u*e igual. *Haber* *A ver* si me puedes ayudar.


----------



## Leo1985

Hola a todos que se le puede hacer a la Ornilla de inducción para que no me rompa los equipos de la casa hay alguna forma de ponerle alguna protección o algo


----------



## Roberor2

Leo1985 dijo:


> Hola a todos que se le puede hacer a la Ornilla de inducción para que no me rompa los equipos de la casa hay alguna forma de ponerle alguna protección o algo


Cada 2 año*S* hay q*UE* lleva*R*lo al taller para q*UE* le den un mantenimiento resoldarle los capa*C*itores de poten*C*ia y algunos fallos de soldadura recomendado *H*a*C*erle una lin*E*a directa al relo*J* o un breque doble pero si tienes para ser las dos cosa mucho mejor la intalació*N* o el breque .


----------



## Rodyn

Sobre la que tiene corte y se lleva los fusibles  posible cuarteta de diodos en corte. Revisar ygbt y condensador de 4 micros que es el causante de esa rotura. Resoldar completamente y con bastante estaño los 3 condensadores negros para evitar roturas futuras. Revisar 1 vez al año y dar mantenimiento.
Claro, medir los condensadores grandes negros siempe.


leonel90618 dijo:


> Estamos en espera de la foto, gracias


Revisar diodos 19 y 20. Tiende a variar su valor y da el error EO, no reconoce el caldero. Sustituir por otro de 3 amperes.


Roberor2 dijo:


> Tengo un fogón de inducción que el Pane*l* me fla*s*hea*,* se apaga*,* pero med*í* el u6 por una me da 12*V,* por la otra en ves de darme 26 *V* me da por debajo de ese voltaje*,* saqu*é* ese transistor y sirve. El pane*l* lo puse nuevo, sig*u*e igual. *Haber* *A ver* si me puedes ayudar.


Que modelo de cosina de inducción  tienes?


ErickW dijo:


> Hola a todos , soy trabajador de la empresa eléctrica de *P*alma Soriano , provincia *S*antiago de *C*uba, estoy en una encrucijada con respecto a las cocinas de inducción que oca*s*ionan daños  a los equipos electrodomésticos en las viviendas , mi pregunta es la siguiente , que método se utiliza para determinar si una cocina de inducción está inyectando picos de frecuencia a la red eléctrica , que parámetros me dicen q*ue* eso está sucediendo , por favor alguna ayuda , gracias.


Hola. La cocina empiesa perdiendo potencia. En 1300 no cocina tan rapido como antes. Si notan ese fallo. No usarla. Dar mantenimiento a las soldaduras. Lo primero que se rompe en la casa es el ventilador de pares u otro similar a comtrol remoto. Su fuente es muy sensible a los fallos de la induccion. Ese indicador no falla. Puede tambien medir los Hz de la linea con multimetro.


----------



## Rodyn

Yoel71 dijo:


> Hola, tengo una cocina de inducción marca GELECT modelo IH-H213T de ATEC Systems. Adjunto 2 fotos de la misma y tengo 2 preguntas sobre ella:
> 1- El ventialdor está causando ruido. Desarme la hornilla y limpié las aspas del ventilador pero sigue el ruido. No sé cómo llegar a su mecanismo de rodamiento.¿ Hay alguna solución sin tener que llegar al cambio de ventilador?
> 2-¿ Pueden estos equipos en algun momento causar en las redes eléctricas de la vivienda sobrevoltajes debido a alguna falla en alguna parte o componentes de su circuito interno?


El aceite de la maquina de un refrigerador es el ideal. Pero si sostienes el aspa y la mueves paralelo al eje y sientes que garraspea el eje tiene lineas de desgaste. Lo mejor es cambiarlo.


----------



## Rudisbel

Rody84 dijo:


> Buenas tengo una cocina del tipo mencionado en el título, el problemas es el siguiente, por algun defecto que no he podido encontrar se siente dentro como si algo se disparara un sonido leve como el de un relay, seguido de un bip de bocina y debido a ello no calienta. el sonido se siente por la parte del disipador de aluminio, si alguien sabe que se averió se le agradece.


Amigo soy técnico, la falla que buscas es de uno o los dos transistores Mosfet debajo del disipador de aluminio que están dañados, compruébalos y reemplázalos.


yreloba dijo:


> hola,tengo una hornilla de inducción similar a esta, me indica  Error 4 (bajo voltaje), necesito sus comentarios sobre esta averia. saludos a todos


Hola amigo el problema de tu hornilla es el componente U7 de tu placa es el integrado LM393P un comparador de voltaje es el responsable de saber si el voltaje de tu placa es alto o bajo cuando se daña da este error o alto voltaje depende del caso.


----------



## Rodyn

yreloba dijo:


> hola,tengo una hornilla de inducción similar a esta, me indica  Error 4 (bajo voltaje), necesito sus comentarios sobre esta averia. saludos a todos





yreloba dijo:


> Pues si, he medido y esta OK, incluso hasta la etapa de voltaje directa tambien la he comprobado. Aún no he encontrado el motivo. Estaré en la espera de algunos de sus comentarios. Saludos



Sobre el error 4 es simplemente una resistencia de 750 k que esta dañada. Ella se encuentra muy cerca del micro y es grande en tamaño. R de 750 k sin valor original. Cambia y ya está. Muy cerca del micro está.


----------



## yreloba

Rodyn dijo:


> Sobre el error 4 es simplemente una resistencia de 750 k que esta dañada. Ella se encuentra muy cerca del micro y es grande en tamaño. R de 750 k sin valor original. Cambia y ya está. Muy cerca del micro está.


Puedes mostrar imagenes.


----------



## Alvarotec

Tengo un fogón de inducción que no me reconoce el sartén, lo enciendo pero cuando lo hecho a andar me da recipiente incorrecto con su pitido, lo he revisado todo y me mide bien, que podría ser ? Tengo otro que lo conecto a la corriente y chispea y todo normal como hacen todos pero no hace absolutamente mas nada, ni pita, ni enciende la pantalla, bueno no hace nada, los 2 son marca Atec model. ih-h213t de los que abundan en Cuba, espero una ayuda, gracias de antemano


----------



## DJ T3

1) la sarten antes la tomaba? Probaste con otro tipo de recipiente?
2) lo de chispea, te refieres al enchufar?

Vamos por partes, y empecemos con la que no detecta el recipiente


----------



## Rodyn

yordanis dijo:


> Revisaste la cuarteta de diodos que no este dañada
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 6, 2021
> 
> Hola a todos los colaboradores de las cocinas de inducción, en una ocación me llevaron un fogon de induccion de los comercializados en cuba, estaba nuevo de paquete nunca le habian dado uso y al conectarlo a la red electrica funciono perfectamente pero no calento ni dio ningun error, rectifique soldaduras, medi transistores y todo ok, no encontre el problema, si alguien me puede colaborar gra





yreloba dijo:


> Puedes mostrar imagenes.


No se bien como ponerle imagenes al chat.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rodyn dijo:


> No se bien como ponerle imagenes al chat.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/tutorial-¿cómo-subir-archivos-xenforo.157730/


----------



## Rodyn

mcacerest dijo:


> Hola, tengo una hornilla de estas y me da el siguiente defecto, alguien sabe que puede ser: ellas normalmete consumen 11.4 A en su máxima potencia, 1300 W pero la mia tiene un sobreconsumo de corriente, ahora en 900 W ya consume 11.5 A y cuando la pongo en 1300 se dispara al parecer por subreconsumo aunque en el display sigue mostrando los 1300 W solo esta consumiendo 2.4 A, esto lo medí con uun jucón, alguna sugerencia???


Cuando la pasas a 1300 sientes como un tic tic en el caldero? Ademas sigue trabajando sin apagarse? Pon mas datos para mejor diagnóstico.
Amigo. 


yordanis dijo:


> Revisaste la cuarteta de diodos que no este dañada
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 6, 2021
> 
> Hola a todos los colaboradores de las cocinas de inducción, en una ocación me llevaron un fogon de induccion de los comercializados en cuba, estaba nuevo de paquete nunca le habian dado uso y al conectarlo a la red electrica funciono perfectamente pero no calento ni dio ningun error, rectifique soldaduras, medi transistores y todo ok, no encontre el problema, si alguien me puede colaborar gracias


Necesitas estar seguro de que el condensador de 10 nf no este en corto.   la pastilla de la foto que te coloco tiende a bloquearce y no te da el error que deberia que es el 4. Revisa esta resistencia si te da 750 k esta bien y tendrias que concentrarte en la pastilla de la otra foto. Es vista por debajo de la placa. Si tuviera diagrama tecnico te decia los datos pero eso creo que pocos lo tienen.


Rodyn dijo:


> Cuando la pasas a 1300 sientes como un tic tic en el caldero? Ademas sigue trabajando sin apagarse? Pon mas datos para mejor diagnóstico.
> Amigo.
> 
> Necesitas estar seguro de que el condensador de 10 nf no este en corto.   la pastilla de la foto que te coloco tiende a bloquearce y no te da el error que deberia que es el 4. Revisa esta resistencia si te da 750 k esta bien y tendrias que concentrarte en la pastilla de la otra foto. Es vista por debajo de la placa. Si tuviera diagrama tecnico te decia los datos pero eso creo que pocos lo tienen.


Otro detalle es que no debes conectar a funcionar la cocina hasta que la pastilla este bien fria. No debe estar caliente pues se daña muy facilmente.


----------



## YoandyHD

Hola, tengo una cocina de inducción de este tipo y me da el siguiente problema, funciona bien y cocina sin problemas pero no emite ningún sonido (bip) como lo hacía siempre al encender, apagar y cambiar de temperatura, además de ello el bloqueo no está funcionando, que pdiera ser, Suciedad??, gracias.


----------



## Rodyn

Mas datos sería util. Seria pertinente que revises la placa de comandos. El fan tiende a dañarla por la suciedad que le impregna.


----------



## Yin Lora

Rody84 dijo:


> Buenas tengo una cocina del tipo mencionado en el título, el problemas es el siguiente, por algún defecto que no he podido encontrar se siente dentro como si algo se disparara un sonido leve como el de un relay, seguido de un bip de bocina y debido a ello no calienta. el sonido se siente por la parte del disipador de aluminio, si alguien sabe que se averió se le agradece.



Lo mismo me pasa con la mía y si tengo uno de los transistores de potencia en corte, lo verifiqué desmontado pero dónde podré encontrar esos transistores ?


----------



## Wilfredo94

Hola y saludos a todos*, *tengo una hornilla *G*elect q*ue* debido a un *b*ajo voltaje ahora no enciende pero el fusible está bien y los* v*oltajes en la fuente igual*.*


----------



## Jmscama

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Verificá el componente asociado al disipador , posiblemente un transistor . . .


Ese modelo utiliza IGBT


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podrías brindar la información de *cual* transistor IGBT usa ?


----------



## Rodyn

Wilfredo94 dijo:


> Hola y saludos a todos*, *tengo una hornilla *G*elect q*ue* debido a un *b*ajo voltaje ahora no enciende pero el fusible está bien y los* v*oltajes en la fuente igual*.*



Pero no suena ni enciende todos los números como cuando la pones a la corriente por primera vez? Mas información por favor.


----------



## Kuimera

Rody84 dijo:


> Nada gracias es un transistor de potencia en corte. Por desgracia eso aquí no lo hay ni por los centros espirituales me dijeron. Gracias por todo.


Hola. *¿*Lograste conseguir el transistor*?* *V*ivo en Camagüey, Cuba y tengo el mismo problema*.*


Rody84 dijo:


> Buenas tengo una cocina del tipo mencionado en el título, el problemas es el siguiente, por algun defecto que no he podido encontrar se siente dentro como si algo se disparara un sonido leve como el de un relay, seguido de un bip de bocina y debido a ello no calienta. el sonido se siente por la parte del disipador de aluminio, si alguien sabe que se averió se le agradece.


Hice una revisión*, *uno de los MOSFET está dañado y es difícil conseguirlo*. S*i alguien sabe, dígame, por favor.


----------



## Piloto91

Hola amigos, tengo una cocina de inducción Gelec, al conectarla hace corto circuito y dispara el Breakers , ya he medido la línea de alimentación y está bien, a simple vista no hay ningún componente dañado, que creen sea el problema.. saludos


----------



## osmanyvg91

Buenas amigo, primero revise el Puente de diodo  y luego los IGBT


----------



## xisto

Espero les sea de utilidad .Saludos desde Granma


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaaa 
xisto el archivo adjuntado descarga bien, pero muestra error a la hora de descomprimirlo, tal vez tendrás que subirlo sin comprimir, mis saludos 
KareDany


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Mensajes temporales ambos !*

Abre perfectamente.


----------



## KareDany

Hola colegas
DOSMETROS lo he descargado dos veces y muestra error al descomprimir, se pudiese subir descomprimido el archivo?, gracias 
KareDany


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Actualice la version de WinRAR. Es un problema conocido con versiones viejas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No se puede subir , no admite la extensión .pptx , por eso se las zipea , la extensión .zip si está admitida.

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se puede subir , no admite la extensión .pptx , por eso se las zipea , la extensión .zip si está admitida.


   
Pero el tiene problemas con el archivo descargado !!!
Me parece que estás contestando cosas de otro tema....


----------



## Mecani

xisto dijo:


> Estuve con ese mismo problema y me costo un dia de trabajo completo dar con el defecto . El problema esta por la falta de suministro del igbt de la parte alta y es porque no llegan los 18 v que alimentan el driver tlp350 el cual tiene un diodo US1M que es un diodo rapido de 1000v 75ns .En la medicion el diodo mide como que esta en buen estado pero no te fies, cambialo por uno de igual o con caracteristicas similares  para solucionar el defecto .Saludos.


Que diodo es el *d6 o el d14 ???*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero el tiene problemas con el archivo descargado !!!
> Me parece que estás contestando cosas de otro tema....



No no no , si tomé la pastilla rosa  !

Él logra descargarlo cómo .zip y tiene problemas para des-zippearlo , por eso pidió que lo subieran en formato original sin compresión.



KareDany dijo:


> DOSMETROS lo he descargado dos veces y muestra error al descomprimir, se pudiese subir descomprimido el archivo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Un tanto complicada la forma de escribirlo....


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Él logra descargarlo cómo .zip y tiene problemas para des-zippearlo , por eso pidió que lo subieran en formato original sin compresión.


Ponele....pero no es un zip...es un rar !!


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaaa nuevamente. 
Cuando descargué en dos ocasiones el archivo que subió xisto estaba en la oficina y lo bajé con el teléfono móvil, ahora lo revisé en la PC de escritorio y lo descomprime bien, así que el problema está en teléfono, jajaja. Muy interesante e instructiva esta presentación de power point sobre cocinas de inducción, muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## xisto

Espero les sea util .Saludos


----------



## Eldys Lima

Saludos este esquemático es de otro modelo de cocina. Espero les sirva a todos como guía.


----------



## xisto

Eldys Lima dijo:


> Saludos este esquemático es de otro modelo de cocina. Espero les sirva a todos como guía.


Es el diagrama de la cocina Easy Cooker. El primer modelo que entregaron en Cuba para asistencia social .Saludos


----------



## ane1983

Saludos familia, aquí les subo el diagrama de la Gelect, que distribuyeron en Cuba
Saludos, tengo problemas con la conexión, adjunto el archivo


----------



## julioluis

Mi Inducción *G*elect ih-h213t enciende perfectamente, luego coloco el recipiente*,* ponga la temperatura*,* inicia*,* comienza a pitar y no calienta*.*


----------



## unmonje

julioluis dijo:


> Mi Inducción *G*elect ih-h213t enciende perfectamente, luego coloco el recipiente*,* ponga la temperatura*,* inicia*,* comienza a pitar y no calienta*.*


Si no calienta, Ver el adjunto y entonces :

Si en los círculos_ celestes _*hay señal* de cocción (pulsos) y el el_ rojo,_ *no hay señal*, entonces es posible  que alguno o ambos de los _VERDES_ *esten rotos .*
Tambien si hubiera señal ahi, pero la bobina de salida estuviera cortada, el resultado seria el mismo.
LA tercer posibilidad es que usted estuviera cocinando con un recipiente de plástico ?


----------



## Mecani

Tengo un fogón GELECT que enciende perfectamente pero cuando lleva solo segundos se apaga como si lo ubieras desconectado y buerto a conectar a la corriente


Mecani dijo:


> Tengo un fogón GELECT que enciende perfectamente pero cuando lleva solo segundos se apaga como si lo ubieras desconectado y buerto a conectar a la corriente


Buenos días familia ya encontré el defecto :
El problema estaba en en filtro que estaba reventado el *E1*


----------



## humbe7691

ane1983 dijo:


> Saludos familia, aquí les subo el diagrama de la Gelect, que distribuyeron en Cuba
> Saludos, tengo problemas con la conexión, adjunto el archivo


Gracias hace tiempo la buscaba. Mi cocina no caliente, funcionan todos los controles se ve display subiendo y bajando potencia pero no funciona, es como que no oscila (no hay induccion) ya los IGBT los cambie porque estaban dañados, que podria ser


----------



## ane1983

Saludos, revisaste los voltajes desde los dos pines del micro. Si tienes con que medir frecuencia seria mejor. Descartas poco a poco. Comprueba los dos transistores 8050 también. Si hay frecuencia hasta los ic tlp350, sería bueno sustituirlos. Pero es necesario saber si del micro cuando mandas a calentar sale frecuencia, si no tienes osciloscopio o frecuencimetro con amplicador operacional si fuera de fets mejor para cargue lo menos posible el circuito y una bocinita sabrás.


----------



## humbe7691

ane1983 dijo:


> Saludos, revisaste los voltajes desde los dos pines del micro. Si tienes con que medir frecuencia seria mejor. Descartas poco a poco. Comprueba los dos transistores 8050 también. Si hay frecuencia hasta los ic tlp350, sería bueno sustituirlos. Pero es necesario saber si del micro cuando mandas a calentar sale frecuencia, si no tienes osciloscopio o frecuencimetro con amplicador operacional si fuera de fets mejor para cargue lo menos posible el circuito y una bocinita sabrás.


Bueno, no tengo conque medir frecuencia, no se si el multimetro que tiene para medir mida esas señales, segun dice mide mas de 20 kHZ. Los transistores me miden bien ahi en la placa, pero del diablo son las cosas. De los Opto he dudado y he pensado en cambiarlos pero no los he encontrado, es decir, los tengo en unas placas de esas de dos capas pero con  estaño sin plomo que termino dañandolos para sacarlos porque es dificil, quizas corte con una pinza y luego voy sacando las paticas una a una. Lo otro es que sea el propio micro.


----------



## ltamcob

Saludos, tenía mi hornilla Gelet trabajando, pero se me ocurrió limpiarla y sin causa aparente se quemó el fusible y cuando seguí midiendo los 30t60 miden como alambres, qué puede haber pasado ?, no hubo chispas, ni nada quemado, ni cortocircuito, esos transistores aparecen,  hay algún sustituto ?, gracias de antemano.


----------



## humbe7691

julioluis dijo:


> Mi Inducción *G*elect ih-h213t enciende perfectamente, luego coloco el recipiente*,* ponga la temperatura*,* inicia*,* comienza a pitar y no calienta*.*


Tengo el mismo problema, cuando le acerco el recipiente comienza a pitar sin dar ningún error pero no calienta


----------



## Mecani

humbe7691 dijo:


> Tengo el mismo problema, cuando le acerco el recipiente comienza a pitar sin dar ningún error pero no calienta


Nunca se me *h*a dado ese defecto pero revisa los *IGBT* o la bobina*. *(*L*o que algunos le llaman resistencia)
*N*ecesitaría saber más para poderte ayudar*.*


ltamcob dijo:


> Saludos, tenía mi hornilla Gelet trabajando, pero se me ocurrió limpiarla y sin causa aparente se quemó el fusible y cuando seguí midiendo los 30t60 miden como alambres, qué puede haber pasado ?, no hubo chispas, ni nada quemado, ni cortocircuito, esos transistores aparecen,  hay algún sustituto ?, gracias de antemano.


No se dónde vives pero yo soy de 100 fuegos*,* para esta zona están perdidos.
La rotura de ellos puede *haber* sido *debido* a una mala conexión.
Siempre se recomienda llevarlo a un *¿mecánico?* para que sean ellos quien*es*mle den mantenimiento*.*


----------



## humbe7691

Mecani dijo:


> Nunca se me *h*a dado ese defecto pero revisa los *IGBT* o la bobina*. *(*L*o que algunos le llaman resistencia)
> *N*ecesitaría saber más para poderte ayudar*.*
> 
> No se dónde vives pero yo soy de 100 fuegos*,* para esta zona están perdidos.
> La rotura de ellos puede *haber* sido *debido* a una mala conexión.
> Siempre se recomienda llevarlo a un *¿mecánico?* para que sean ellos quien*es*mle den mantenimiento*.*


Soy de ciego y no dude y pie con bola



Mecani dijo:


> Nunca se me *h*a dado ese defecto pero revisa los *IGBT* o la bobina*. *(*L*o que algunos le llaman resistencia)
> *N*ecesitaría saber más para poderte ayudar*.*
> 
> No se dónde vives pero yo soy de 100 fuegos*,* para esta zona están perdidos.
> La rotura de ellos puede *haber* sido *debido* a una mala conexión.
> Siempre se recomienda llevarlo a un *¿mecánico?* para que sean ellos quien*es*mle den mantenimiento*.*


Crees que la bobina pueda tener defecto? no creo


----------



## Mecani

Tengo un problema con un fogón de inducción el fan no funciona y no es problema del fan porque tengo uno nuevo para sustituir pero aún así no funciona el fan.


----------



## Lasayec

52013846 dijo:


> Hola. Tengo una cocina de inducción que al encenderla parpadean los leds y se apaga, al abrirla encontré un diodo zener reventado, lo cambié y sigue igual. ¿Qué podría ser la causa de este problema?


----------



## humbe7691

Mecani dijo:


> Tengo un problema con un fogón de inducción el fan no funciona y no es problema del fan porque tengo uno nuevo para sustituir pero aún así no funciona el fan.


Revisaste las NTC debajo del vidrio o debajo de los IGBT?
Marca, fotos?


----------



## Lagner

Buenas
*T*engo una cocina se inducción marca *G*elect ensamblados en Cuba *QU*e me da una alarma como de sobrecalentamiento.
*M*i pregunta es *¿ C*uanto deben medir los termistores *? *y en *¿ QU*e escala ?


----------



## Mecani

Tengo un fogón DNB este modelo lo vendieron en las tiendas MLC que enciende todo bien sube y baja la potencia pero no calienta nada de nada. Ya revise los Igbt y la cuarteta de Yodo y están en perfecto estado.  No he dado con ese problema


Mecani dijo:


> Tengo un problema con un fogón de inducción el fan no funciona y no es problema del fan porque tengo uno nuevo para sustituir pero aún así no funciona el fan.


Ya di con este defecto en esta ocasión era el diodo D4


----------



## unmonje

Para que tengan tantos anafes de inducción con eventos de falla, por ahí en Cuba, me da que tienen algún problema en comun , sea el clima, la condición de la red domiciliaria, que por ahí no es la mejor y yo estoy seguro que esas cocinas necesitan un PISO de calidad eléctrica y podría ser que no lo están encontrando ó se las maltrata, porque llama la atención tanta incidencia a la falla-


----------



## BilloRivas

Hola a todos*.
T*engo una cocina inducción modelo IH-H213T, cada ves q*UE* la pongo la uso me funde todas los bombillos y lámparas led de la casa .. si están encendidas.
Apagadas no! La llevamos al taller y me respondieron q*UE* no tienen conocimiento sobre esas cocinas*.
T*endrá arreglo??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

BilloRivas dijo:


> *T*endrá arreglo??


Cambiarla por otra que no sea tan desastrosa??


----------



## hell_fish

BilloRivas dijo:


> Hola a todos*.
> T*engo una cocina inducción modelo IH-H213T, cada ves q*UE* la pongo la uso me funde todas los bombillos y lámparas led de la casa .. si están encendidas.
> Apagadas no! La llevamos al taller y me respondieron q*UE* no tienen conocimiento sobre esas cocinas*.
> T*endrá arreglo??


El PFC. Eso pasa en los soldadores inverter, revisa el filtro emi.


----------



## DOSMETROS

BilloRivas dijo:


> Hola a todos*.
> T*engo una cocina inducción modelo IH-H213T, cada ves q*UE* la pongo la uso me funde todas los bombillos y lámparas led de la casa .. si están encendidas.
> Apagadas no! La llevamos al taller y me respondieron q*UE* no tienen conocimiento sobre esas cocinas*.
> T*endrá arreglo??




Si hubieras usado el Buscador , hubieras podido leer el tema dónde se ha tratado éste mismísimo problema , movido y unificado !


----------



## Mecani

Tengo un fogón marca GELECT que no calienta y siempre está pitando ya revise los murfet y cuarteta de Yodo y están en perfecto estado. No da error pero no calienta y el pitido del buf es constante. Alguien sabe por dónde pudiera buscar ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mecani dijo:


> Tengo un fogón marca GELECT que no calienta y siempre está pitando ya revise los murfet y cuarteta de Yodo y están en perfecto estado. No da error pero no calienta y el pitido del buf es constante. *Alguien sabe por dónde pudiera buscar ?*


Llevándoselo a un técnico que lo repare...


----------



## el_patriarca

Mecani dijo:


> ya revise los murfet


----------



## J2C

Mecani dijo:


> Tengo un fogón marca GELECT que no calienta y siempre está pitando ya revise *los murfet* y *cuarteta de Yodo* y están en perfecto estado. No da error pero no calienta y el pitido del buf es constante. Alguien sabe por dónde pudiera buscar ?



Por como nombras a esos componentes te recomiendo:

Usar la *Guía Telefónica* y buscar un *Técnico* que se dedique a reparaciones.​
Sino vas a terminar clavando un clavo en la pared arriba del respaldo de tu cama y colgando el Fogón GELECT como primer trofeo de reparaciones.



Salu2.-


----------



## yaco8811

Soy de villa clara, donde puedo comprar los igbt y la cuarteta de diodo que lleva o puedo reemplazar por una de menor Amp? no tengo donde conseguir la D30XT80 (30A y 800V).?


----------



## J2C

yaco8811 dijo:


> Soy de villa clara, donde puedo comprar los igbt y la cuarteta de diodo que lleva o *puedo reemplazar por una de menor Amp*? no tengo donde conseguir la D30XT80 (30A y 800V).?



Soy de Buenos Aires, no conozco nada de tu ciudad/país así que tu debes buscar comercios en tu ciudad/país.


*Nunca se debe reemplazar ningún componente electrónico por otro de menores características, si se puede con otros de mayores/mejores características.*




Salu2.-


----------



## Maikel1234

Hola.
La cocina de inducción *G*elect pende y funciona, y resulta que en poco tiempo enciende el led q*ue* marca alto voltaje y empieza a pitar.
¿Le ha pasado esto a alguien anteriormente ?
¿Donde estará el defecto?


----------



## Mecani

Mecani dijo:


> Tengo un fogón marca GELECT que no calienta y siempre está pitando ya revise los murfet y cuarteta de Yodo y están en perfecto estado. No da error pero no calienta y el pitido del buf es constante. Alguien sabe por dónde pudiera buscar


El teclado me jugo una mala pasada y no revise antes de enviar .Rectifico este mensaje murfet (igbt) cuarteta de yodo(diodo) ojalá se respondieran a la ayuda de los problemas de la misma manera que se critican los errores a la hora de escribir


Maikel1234 dijo:


> Hola.
> La cocina de inducción *G*elect pende y funciona, y resulta que en poco tiempo enciende el led q*ue* marca alto voltaje y empieza a pitar.
> ¿Le ha pasado esto a alguien anteriormente ?
> ¿Donde estará el defecto?


Hermano te recomiendo que busques aquí en el fórum ya que este defecto se a ventilado en otras ocasiones ( en este fórum escontraras la respuesta ) usa el buscador 



julioluis dijo:


> Mi Inducción *G*elect ih-h213t enciende perfectamente, luego coloco el recipiente*,* ponga la temperatura*,* inicia*,* comienza a pitar y no calienta*.*


Hermano tengo el mismo problema y llevo días y no doy con e defecto


----------



## Maikel1234

Ya leí los demás artículos cada uno y los que más parecido son de el de la resistencia de 470k y el controlador u7, pero este no da bajo voltaje como esos casos, este daba alto voltage y no era nada de eso, ya resolví el problema.
Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Maikel1234 dijo:


> ya resolví el problema



Y si aportás la solución que podría servirle a otro ?


----------



## Mecani

Maikel1234 dijo:


> Ya leí los demás artículos cada uno y los que más parecido son de el de la resistencia de 470k y el controlador u7, pero este no da bajo voltaje como esos casos, este daba alto voltage y no era nada de eso, ya resolví el problema.
> Gracias de todos modos.


Si puedes compartir con nosotros sería de mucha ayuda. Donde estaba el problema ?


----------



## Maikel1234

Me piden que solución le di al problema, lo desarmé completo y limpié la placa y todos los componentes y le eché un spray llamado Steren que es un lubricante limpiador dieléctrico y le di sol porque estaba muy sucio, hasta aceite de comer tenía y cuando armé ya no daba el error de alto voltaje.
Saludos gracias


----------



## xisto

humbe7691 dijo:


> Soy de ciego y no dude y pie con bola
> 
> 
> Crees que la bobina pueda tener defecto? no creo


Eso no se Rompe.....amenos que usen recipientes incorrectos


yaco8811 dijo:


> Soy de villa clara, donde puedo comprar los igbt y la cuarteta de diodo que lleva o puedo reemplazar por una de menor Amp? no tengo donde conseguir la D30XT80 (30A y 800V).?


Tengo disponible en Granma .Puedo enviarte cuando restablecen el servicio de omnibus nacional en mi localidad  pero cualquier puente de diodos  de 25 amperes en adelante y 600v resuelve tu problema.Saludos


----------



## J730713

Yoel71 dijo:


> Hola, tengo una cocina de inducción marca GELECT modelo IH-H213T de ATEC Systems. Adjunto 2 fotos de la misma y tengo 2 preguntas sobre ella:
> 1- El ventialdor está causando ruido. Desarme la hornilla y limpié las aspas del ventilador pero sigue el ruido. No sé cómo llegar a su mecanismo de rodamiento.¿ Hay alguna solución sin tener que llegar al cambio de ventilador?
> 2-¿ Pueden estos equipos en algun momento causar en las redes eléctricas de la vivienda sobrevoltajes debido a alguna falla en alguna parte o componentes de su circuito interno?





Yoel71 dijo:


> Hola, tengo una cocina de inducción marca GELECT modelo IH-H213T de ATEC Systems. Adjunto 2 fotos de la misma y tengo 2 preguntas sobre ella:
> 1- El ventialdor está causando ruido. Desarme la hornilla y limpié las aspas del ventilador pero sigue el ruido. No sé cómo llegar a su mecanismo de rodamiento.¿ Hay alguna solución sin tener que llegar al cambio de ventilador?
> 2-¿ Pueden estos equipos en algun momento causar en las redes eléctricas de la vivienda sobrevoltajes debido a alguna falla en alguna parte o componentes de su circuito


Hola a todos*.
R*esolda los condensadores de la entrada de lin*E*a hermano


----------



## Maikel1234

Saludos
Puedes quitarle al fan una etiqueta que lleva en el centro del eje y dejarle caer en gotas de  aceite liquido hasta que ruede bien 
Saludos


----------



## Mecani

Me acaban de traer un fogón marca GELECT que funciona y todo perfecto ( cosina y todo ) pero los led parpadean y apenas se ven los números (no es el display porque lo cambie y sigue haciendo lo mismo ) 
Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaa 
Resuelda con suficiente estaño y utilizando un cautín de potencia adecuada para esta tarea (entre 50 y 80 watts) el capacitor C34, si está con soldadura fria o desoldado totalmente se producen armónicos (que elevan el voltaje) que regresan a la línea de alimentación de la cocina de inducción y se pueden dañar equipos electrónicos que estén conectados a esa misma línea, saludos 
KareDany


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Mecani dijo:


> Me acaban de traer un fogón marca GELECT que funciona y todo perfecto ( cosina y todo ) pero los led parpadean y apenas se ven los números (no es el display porque lo cambie y sigue haciendo lo mismo )
> Alguien me puede ayudar?



Hola. parpadea como? hay muchos tipos de parpadeo. el de falso contacto, el de 50hz de linea y el de capacitor seco. Si especifica mejor te podrán ayudar


----------



## Mecani

SSTC dijo:


> Hola. parpadea como? hay muchos tipos de parpadeo. el de falso contacto, el de 50hz de linea y el de capacitor seco. Si especifica mejor te podrán ayudar


No es problema de soldadura porque eso fue lo primero que hice, ( lo que más me extraña es que funciona es decir cocina bien ) la pizarra dónde pone los números es ahí donde parpadean los números, que no se ven apenas.
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Mecani dijo:


> No es problema de soldadura porque eso fue lo primero que hice, ( lo que más me extraña es que funciona es decir cocina bien ) la pizarra dónde pone los números es ahí donde parpadean los números, que no se ven apenas.
> Gracias por la ayuda



Bueno v_éelo_ como yo: El micro tiene etapas la de display es la que falla yo diría que puede ser flex o masa. Por lo que dices que parpadea todo. Lo que intento es que uses la lógica, porque si no te han respondido es porque nadie paso por una avería como tal. 

Saludo ** )


----------



## Mecani

SSTC dijo:


> , porque si no te han respondido es porque nadie paso por una avería como tal.
> 
> Saludo ** )


Tienes razón y si es algo muy raro mañana lo intentaré revisar una ves más 
Cualquier resultado les digo 
Igual hermeno muchas gracias por su interés


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaa 
Mide con el multímetro el voltaje de línea durante el funcionamiento de la cocina de inducción en el mismo toma corriente donde está conectada la misma. Si está elevado el voltaje(más de 130 Volts), y como resoldaste bien C34, sustitúyelo entonces por otro semejante (aunque sea prestado de otra tarjeta para probar) 
Saludos 
KareDany


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

No sé si sirve de algo, los radioreloj  de sobremesa solían tener un fallo de parpadeo o falta de segmentos de display, esto se debía a soldaduras frías en los diodos de la fuente.

Por lo que coincido en que podría ser soldaduras en la alimentación o filtros de la misma.


----------



## Mecani

Mecani dijo:


> Me acaban de traer un fogón marca GELECT que funciona y todo perfecto ( cocina y todo ) pero los led parpadean y apenas se ven los números (no es el display porque lo cambié y sigue haciendo lo mismo )
> Alguien me puede ayudar.



Al fin después de tanto buscar y investigar he dado con el defecto, sustituí la U4 y el problema fue resuelto. Me media bien en voltaje y me daba que estaba bien pero igual la sustituí y empezó a trabajar bien.
Gracias a todos por sus ayuda.


----------



## leonel90618

Mecani dijo:


> Al fin después de tanto buscar y investigar he dado con el defecto, sustituí la U4 y el problema fue resuelto. Me media bien en voltaje y me daba que estaba bien pero igual la sustituí y empezó a trabajar bien.
> Gracias a todos por sus ayuda.


Generalmente es el E1 de 6.8uF/450V defectuoso lo que provoca ese defecto


----------



## Mecani

leonel90618 dijo:


> Generalmente es el E1 de 6.8uF/450V defectuoso lo que provoca ese defecto


Si hermano pero yo he aprendido que con estos tipos de fogones no siempre es lo que parece ser. Yo cambié el E1 y nada seguia en las mismas hasta que cambie el U4 entonces dejo de hacerlo. 
Muchas gracias de verdad que si. 
Que bueno contar con amigos aunque distantes pero que estén dispuestos ayudar


----------



## arnielpicos

Hola*. T*engo un fogón Gelect que enciende pero intenta empezar a calentar y no lo logra*, *se queda ahí intentándolo.
*¿Q*u*é *podrá ser ese problema*?*


unmonje dijo:


> Si no calienta, Ver el adjunto y entonces :
> 
> Si en los círculos_ celestes _*hay señal* de cocción (pulsos) y el el_ rojo,_ *no hay señal*, entonces es posible  que alguno o ambos de los _VERDES_ *esten rotos .*
> Tambien si hubiera señal ahi, pero la bobina de salida estuviera cortada, el resultado seria el mismo.
> LA tercer posibilidad es que usted estuviera cocinando con un recipiente de plástico ?


*¿*Y c*ó*mo puedo saber si hay señal en los celestes?


----------



## unmonje

arnielpicos dijo:


> Hola, tengo un fogón gelect que enciende pero intenta empezar a calentar y no lo logra y se queda ahí intentándolo que podrá ser ese problema...
> 
> Y como puedo saber si hay señal en los celestes ?


La respuesta es para técnicos...Se comprueba con punta lógica u osciloscopio. Como tiene su peligro, si no sabe o no tiene instrumental, no lo abra.


----------



## Mecani

arnielpicos dijo:


> Hola, tengo un fogón gelect que enciende pero intenta empezar a calentar y no lo logra y se queda ahí intentándolo que podrá ser ese problema...
> 
> Y como puedo saber si hay señal en los celestes ?


Hermano*,* revisa los capacitores C34*, *C35 y C36*,* en caso de estar en buenas condiciones mira a ver el Q2
Me dices para darte más información*.*


----------



## arnielpicos

Mecani dijo:


> Hermano*,* revisa los capacitores C34*, *C35 y C36*,* en caso de estar en buenas condiciones mira a ver el Q2
> Me dices para darte más información*.*


Mira*,* esta es la descripción perfecta al problema*, *la public*ó* @Rody84


Rody84 dijo:


> Buenas tengo una cocina del tipo mencionado en el título, el problemas es el siguiente, por algun defecto que no he podido encontrar se siente dentro como si algo se disparara un sonido leve como el de un relay, seguido de un bip de bocina y debido a ello no calienta. el sonido se siente por la parte del disipador de aluminio, si alguien sabe que se averió se le agradece.


----------



## Mecani

Ok herm*a*no*, *entonces ya tienes la respuesta a tu problema*.*
Es que ha*-v*eces se hace difícil describir el defecto del equipo*.*


----------



## Kikisa

yreloba dijo:


> Pues si, he medido y esta OK, incluso hasta la etapa de voltaje directa tambien la he comprobado. Aún no he encontrado el motivo. Estaré en la espera de algunos de sus comentarios. Saludos


Por fin cuál es el defecto *?*


sergioordan dijo:


> *T*engo una igual y lo *ú*nico que hace es pitar y pitar cuando la enciendo y la mando a calentar*.* *¿A*lguien sabe qu*é* problema puede tener*?*


Alguien nos puede ayudar con ese error  e4 *?*


----------



## MASASAL

Alguien me puede decir la numeración exacta de los igbt de la cocina Gelect-1 *?*


----------



## Mecani

Kikisa dijo:


> Por fin cuál es el defecto
> 
> Alguien nos puede ayudar con ese error  e4


Muchas veces es la resistencia R-29. En caso de seguir el defecto escribe para darte más información


----------



## raydel2906

Hola alguien que pueda ayudar,Tengo este problema en mi inducción gelect,enciende bien, pones potencia,pero lo hace en intermitencia,entra y sale a cualquier potencia,no da ningún error


----------



## Mecani

raydel2906 dijo:


> Hola alguien que pueda ayudar,Tengo este problema en mi inducción gelect,enciende bien, pones potencia,pero lo hace en intermitencia,entra y sale a cualquier potencia,no da ningún error


Hermano, lo primero que debes hacer es limpiar las placas, dejar todo bien limpio. Y después resoldar la placa principal, muchas veces los falsos contactos dan esos defectos.
En caso de seguir el problema dinos más de las mediciones que has hecho


MASASAL dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir la numeración exacta de los igbt de la cocina Gelect-1 *?*


Yo he visto unas cuantas numeraciones en los IGBT. La más común es K50T60


xisto dijo:


> Estuve con ese mismo problema y me costo un día de trabajo completo dar con el defecto . El problema esta por la falta de suministro del igbt de la parte alta y es porque no llegan los 18 v que alimentan el driver tlp350 el cual tiene un diodo US1M que es un diodo rapido de 1000v 75ns .En la medición el diodo mide como que esta en buen estado pero no te fíes, cámbialo por uno de igual o con características similares  para solucionar el defecto .Saludos


Hermano, gracias por esta respuesta que de verdad ha sido de mucha ayuda, he podido reparar unos cuantos equipos con este defecto . Pero tengo un problema con uno de estos fogones que a pesar de cambiarle la US1M me sigue dando el mismo defecto.


----------



## MaRosa

Hola amigos , el cristal de mi cocina de inducción está partido pero sigue funcionando bien . Se puede reemplazar este cristal ?


----------



## unmonje

MaRosa dijo:


> Hola amigos , el cristal de mi cocina de inducción está partido pero sigue funcionando bien . Se puede reemplazar este cristal ?


Lamentablemente, los cristales *templados*, no suelen admitir cortes, se moldean al fabricarlos y se podría decir que NO son simplemente vidrio ,porque contiene componentes secretos (Silicato de BORO) , para alcanzar estas propiedades, además del templado que le confieren la elasticidad térmica  conocida ---> ver imagen aqui
A la esposa de un fabricante de vidrios se le ocurrió la idea. Me temo que si el fabricante no provee reposición del mismo, va a ser difícil cambiarlo , por eso sigo con mi cocina a gas.    
Sin duda al aporte del* Silicato de BORO* le baja el coeficiente llamado* CTE* , aportando al conjunto, la elasticidad térmica necesaria, que en conjunto con el templado, le dan resistencia externa a la compresión y resistencia interna a la tracción que los caracteriza..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MaRosa dijo:


> Hola amigos , el cristal de mi cocina de inducción está partido pero sigue funcionando bien . Se puede reemplazar este cristal ?


Si el fabricante lo provee como repuesto, si puede reemplazarse. En caso contrario, solo consiguiendo una cocina igual, usada y dañada pero con el cristal en buenas condiciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS

A los cristales templados ni siquiera se les puede pasar una lija flap para ajustarlos . . .  mas tarde se rompen !


----------



## Robert 1798

sergioordan dijo:


> *T*engo una igual y lo *ú*nico que hace es pitar y pitar cuando la enciendo y la mando a calentar*.* *¿A*lguien sabe qu*é* problema puede tener*?*


Hola pudiste resolver el problema la mía también hace lo mismo


sergioordan dijo:


> *T*engo una igual y lo *ú*nico que hace es pitar y pitar cuando la enciendo y la mando a calentar*.* *¿A*lguien sabe qu*é* problema puede tener*?*


Hola*. ¿L*o pudiste resolver*? L*a mía también hace lo mismo*, *prende*,* lo hace todo menos calentar y pinta constantemente*.*


----------



## leonel90618

Eso es que está dañado el IGBT que está al lado de la cuarteta de diodos.


----------



## Mecani

leonel90618 dijo:


> Eso es que está dañado el IGBT que está al lado de la cuarteta de diodos.


Ojo mira también el TLP350( U2) que en muchas ocasiones cuando se va el IGBT es que el está dañado o la resistencia R8
Porque si sustiruyes el IGBT y el U2 o R8 está dañado cada ves que lo pongas nuevo lo va a reventar


----------



## raydel2906

Hola tengo un problema con la placa de control de una cocina de inducción Gelect,el táctil con el cristal no funciona ,quitas el cristal ,lo haces directo a la placa y funciona bien ,me pueden ayudar?mil gracias,saludos


----------



## albert90

Tengo una cocina de inducción Gelect/Atec IH-H213T cuando coloco la olla y presiono el botón de cocinar me da error. La abrí y le estoy dando luz del Sol por si es humedad. ¿Algún consejo?


----------



## unmonje

albert90 dijo:


> Tengo una cocina de inducción Gelect/Atec IH-H213T cuando coloco la olla y presiono el botón de cocinar me da error. La abrí y le estoy dando luz del Sol por si es humedad. ¿Algún consejo?


Si usted desconoce el tema, le sugiero llamar al servicio técnico. 
En cambio si conoce el tema, en algún lugar del foro, está el circuito electrónico de ese horno, para que o pueda revisar al menos con un tester. Use el buscador del foro para eso


----------



## DOSMETROS

albert90 dijo:


> Tengo una cocina de inducción Gelect/Atec IH-H213T cuando coloco la olla y presiono el botón de cocinar me da error. La abrí y le estoy dando luz del Sol por si es humedad. ¿Algún consejo?



Lee todo el tema , en esas cocinas , ante ciertos fallos , generan problema en la línea eléctrica con quemado de otros dispositivos tipo TV !


----------



## jose de

mcacerest dijo:


> Hola, tengo una hornilla de estas y me da el siguiente defecto, alguien sabe que puede ser: ellas normalmete consumen 11.4 A en su máxima potencia, 1300 W pero la mia tiene un sobreconsumo de corriente, ahora en 900 W ya consume 11.5 A y cuando la pongo en 1300 se dispara al parecer por subreconsumo aunque en el display sigue mostrando los 1300 W solo esta consumiendo 2.4 A, esto lo medí con uun jucón, alguna sugerencia???


Cuando mides con multimetros analógico
El problema es que la alta frecuencia del la propia hornilla afecta el funcionamiento del multímetro


----------



## GSXRK6

Mecani dijo:


> Muchas veces es la resistencia R-29. En caso de seguir el defecto escribe para darte más información


Hola compañero Mecani, podrias especificar, por favor, de que valor es esa resistencia. Gracias.


----------



## leonel90618

750K


GSXRK6 dijo:


> de que valor es esa resistencia


----------



## Edel v

Saludos a todos*. T*engo una cocina de inducción marca easy cooker que enciende y comienza a calentar pero a los 30 segundos da unos pitidos y se apaga*. ¿Q*u*é* podría ser*? N*o tengo mucha experiencia*. G*racias*.*


----------



## leonel90618

Edel v dijo:


> Saludos a todos*. T*engo una cocina de inducción marca easy cooker que enciende y comienza a calentar pero a los 30 segundos da unos pitidos y se apaga*. ¿Q*u*é* podría ser*? N*o tengo mucha experiencia*. G*racias*.*


Eso puede ocurrir por varias causas pero la mayoría de las veces es se resuelve cambiando el diodo d6, que está al lado del tlp350 que activa el igbt del "high side".


----------



## helly

Hola mi cocina de induccion esta marcando recipiente incorrecto


----------



## DOSMETROS

helly dijo:


> Hola mi cocina de induccion esta marcando recipiente incorrecto



Es el de hierro-acero como corresponde ?


----------



## GSXRK6

helly dijo:


> Hola mi cocina de induccion esta marcando recipiente incorrecto


Hola, si lo que has puesto en la cocinilla, es de aluminio, no sirve. Si tienes un Iman, haz la prueba, si el iman se pega a la sarten, al cazo o a cualquier otro utensilio que hayas utilizado, sirve.


----------



## helly

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Hola, si lo que has puesto en la cocinilla, es de aluminio, no sirve. Si tienes un Iman, haz la prueba, si el iman se pega a la sarten, al cazo o a cualquier otro utensilio que hayas utilizado, sirve.


si le pongo el recipiente correcto he probado con todos y me sigue dando el mismo error


----------



## GSXRK6

helly dijo:


> si le pongo el recipiente correcto he probado con todos y me sigue dando el mismo error


He leido por algun sitio, que si el recipiente es pequeñ@ quizas, no lo detecta bien.
Yo a mi vez, tengo un problema con una cocinilla de induccion. De todas maneras si me entero de algo, te lo hago saber.


----------



## helly

GSXRK6 dijo:


> He leido por algun sitio, que si el recipiente es pequeñ@ quizas, no lo detecta bien.


*L*e estoy poniendo los mismos recipientes que siempre he usado antes de que se rompiera y nada


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por ahí se comienza , con la información COMPLETA. Gracias.


----------



## GSXRK6

Pues, no se, pensando en ello, quizas deberias desmontarla y chequear si tiene sensor para detectar los utensilios y donde los tiene, para ver si ese es el motivo de la falla.


----------



## helly

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Pues, no se, pensando en ello, quizas deberias desmontarla y chequear si tiene sensor para detectar los utensilios y donde los tiene, para ver si ese es el motivo de la falla.


ya le cambie los IGBT y aun sigue el error


----------



## GSXRK6

helly dijo:


> ya le cambie los IGBT y aun sigue el error


No se, mucho no explicas, si quieres que te ayuden tienes que decir que has hecho, que has comprobado, que has cambiado y porque motivo.


----------



## helly

GSXRK6 dijo:


> No se, mucho no explicas, si quieres que te ayuden tienes que decir que has hecho, que has comprobado, que has cambiado y porque motivo.


El fogon hizo un corte y se llevo el fusible y un IGBT al reemplazarle dichas piezas esta dando error 0 recipiente incorrecto , hemos medido y todo esta bien , no se que sera , si alguien le ha sucedido este error y sabe cual es la solucion le agradeceria mucho la ayuda


----------



## GSXRK6

helly dijo:


> El fogon hizo un corte y se llevo el fusible y un IGBT al reemplazarle dichas piezas esta dando error 0 recipiente incorrecto , hemos medido y todo esta bien , no se que sera , si alguien le ha sucedido este error y sabe cual es la solucion le agradeceria mucho la ayuda


La verdad no se. ¿Has revisado los termistores? De todas maneras, si me entero de algo, te lo hago saber.


----------



## Jones66ex

Hola foreros, tengo un problema con una Gelect que enciende, obedece a todos los comandos, pero al calentar casi no lo hace, se siente como si la bobina funcionara un par de segundos y luego se desenergizará durante durante los siguientes 5 lo hace una y otra vez, no marca en el display error alguno.
Los igbt estan ok, el puente de diodos tambien, los voltajes aparecen correctos.
Alguien tiene alguna idea?
Nota: Al subirla a 1100 o 1300 W empieza a dar tres pitidos una y otra vez.


----------



## raydel2906

Jones66ex dijo:


> Hola foreros, tengo un problema con una Gelect que enciende, obedece a todos los comandos, pero al calentar casi no lo hace, se siente como si la bobina funcionara un par de segundos y luego se desenergizará durante durante los siguientes 5 lo hace una y otra vez, no marca en el display error alguno.
> Los igbt estan ok, el puente de diodos tambien, los voltajes aparecen correctos.
> Alguien tiene alguna idea?
> Nota: Al subirla a 1100 o 1300 W empieza a dar tres pitidos una y otra vez.


Hermano ,prueba cambiando la bobina ZL-EE19019 está al costado del fusible,me pasó y resolví


----------



## Jones66ex

Gracias Raydel, estaba sin internet, probare y comento.


----------



## Jesus Cuevas

Hola tengo una placa de esas dañada. Me interezaria arreglarla o comprar alguna


----------



## xisto

helly dijo:


> Hola mi cocina de induccion esta marcando recipiente incorrecto


Revisa CT2, los diodos del D6 al D20 y U7 Saludos


Jones66ex dijo:


> Hola foreros, tengo un problema con una Gelect que enciende, obedece a todos los comandos, pero al calentar casi no lo hace, se siente como si la bobina funcionara un par de segundos y luego se desenergizará durante durante los siguientes 5 lo hace una y otra vez, no marca en el display error alguno.
> Los igbt estan ok, el puente de diodos tambien, los voltajes aparecen correctos.
> Alguien tiene alguna idea?
> Nota: Al subirla a 1100 o 1300 W empieza a dar tres pitidos una y otra vez.


Revisa si el ventilador esta funcionando correctamente ...dale una pase de soldadura al microcontrolador .Saludos


Kikisa dijo:


> Por fin cuál es el defecto *?*
> 
> Alguien nos puede ayudar con ese error  e4 *?*


Reemplaza R29. que es de 750K . Saludos


Mecani dijo:


> Hermano, lo primero que debes hacer es limpiar las placas, dejar todo bien limpio. Y después resoldar la placa principal, muchas veces los falsos contactos dan esos defectos.
> En caso de seguir el problema dinos más de las mediciones que has hecho
> 
> Yo he visto unas cuantas numeraciones en los IGBT. La más común es K50T60
> 
> Hermano, gracias por esta respuesta que de verdad ha sido de mucha ayuda, he podido reparar unos cuantos equipos con este defecto . Pero tengo un problema con uno de estos fogones que a pesar de cambiarle la US1M me sigue dando el mismo defecto.


Mide que la tensión se mantenga en 18v y que el cap de 220uf 35v este en buen estado .... Este modelo padece mucho de problemas con los pad que unen las pistas en  la pcb .Saludos
Por aquí sigo trabajando y buscandole la cosquilla a estos trastos .Saludos a los foreros


----------



## Lennier98

Alguien sabe en que equipo puedo encontrar un IGBT K30T60? Gracias de antemano. Saludos.


----------



## Many@

osmanyvg91 dijo:


> Buenas amigo, primero revise el Puente de diodo  y luego los IGBT


Cambié el puente de diodos y sigue el corte


----------



## yariel95

Jones66ex dijo:


> Hola foreros, tengo un problema con una Gelect que enciende, obedece a todos los comandos, pero al calentar casi no lo hace, se siente como si la bobina funcionara un par de segundos y luego se desenergizará durante durante los siguientes 5 lo hace una y otra vez, no marca en el display error alguno.
> Los igbt estan ok, el puente de diodos tambien, los voltajes aparecen correctos.
> Alguien tiene alguna idea?
> Nota: Al subirla a 1100 o 1300 W empieza a dar tres pitidos una y otra vez.





Jones66ex dijo:


> Hola foreros, tengo un problema con una Gelect que enciende, obedece a todos los comandos, pero al calentar casi no lo hace, se siente como si la bobina funcionara un par de segundos y luego se desenergizará durante durante los siguientes 5 lo hace una y otra vez, no marca en el display error alguno.
> Los igbt estan ok, el puente de diodos tambien, los voltajes aparecen correctos.
> Alguien tiene alguna idea?
> Nota: Al subirla a 1100 o 1300 W empieza a dar tres pitidos una y otra vez.


Hola tengo el mismo problema comenta si solucionó


----------



## eduardoh69

Tengo una gelect que al rato me señaliza E6 le cambie ventilador le cambie la pasta termica el termistor de IGBT y nada si alguien puede comentarme le agradesco saludos
me ha pasado lo mismo  he resoldado toda la placa. todo parece normal y no he podido sacarle potencia sospecho que sea el micro


----------



## unmonje

Noto con tristeza que, éstas cocinas de inducción tipo Gelect o semejantes , se caen del servicio diario, con mucha frecuencia para mi gusto y quienes solicitan reparación, suelen vivir en lugares geográficos donde, los insumos pertinentes para su reparación, no son ni cercanos a sus lugares naturales de producción, lo que resulta en TODO un despropósito sistémico, llevando me a pensar que, el único ganador en el asunto terminan siendo los fabricantes y anexos  y nunca los usuarios.  Mundo CANE   
La he tachado y puesto en mi lista de que cosas NO COMPRAR.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

unmonje dijo:


> quienes solicitan reparación, suelen vivir en lugares geográficos donde, los insumos pertinentes para su reparación, no son ni cercanos a sus lugares naturales de producción,


Y además parecen ser muy "sensibles" y en dichas zonas geográficas es típico las "idas y venidas" del suministro eléctrico, con sus pertinentes descompensaciones a la baja y* alta.*


----------



## Ronald Alcorta

Saludos, soy nuevo y soy cubano, llevo algún tiempo leyendo tan buen foro pero nunca he comentado, ahora sobre tales cocinas tengo una hace unos cuatro años y nunca, gracias a Dios, me ha fallado, solo desarmarla para limpiarla, la utilizo en potencia (900 vatios) y ni es baja ni alta, para mí muy recomendada, por otra parte he reparado, con muchísimo éxito, Miles de cocinas de este tipo sin diagrama alguno, ojo que no soy una autoridad en el tema, pero si en algo les puedo ayudar, heme aqui, saludos al foro


----------



## Yasmani lopez

BasultoE dijo:


> Respecto a tu segunda pregunta te dire que he investigado mas de casos donde con un osciloscopio he detectado una componente de alta frecuencia (unos 50kHz) viajando por la red a patir de este modelo de cocina cuando se ha desarmado resulta que tienen un condensador en la fuente desoldado o en falso contacto, este esta a la salida del puente de diodos por lo que funciona como filtro de alisamiento, esta se~nal entra en resonancia provocando tensiones que en ocasiones han superado los 300 Volts en una fase de 115 Volts con respecto al neutro destruyendo los equipos electronicos o las placas el'ectronicas que tienen por ejenplo algunos refrigeradores. si te interesa tengo varias fotos.


A mí sí me interesa tengo una de esas en casa y me preocupa un poco eso .... pero como es posible que eleve tanto el voltaje?
Bueno hermano.....la mía 


Armando Roche dijo:


> Tengo una hornilla de induccion GELECT modelo IH-H213T pero no enciende ni la pantalla, la conecto a la corriente y  no da ninguna señal, la abri y medi el fusible de la entrada y esta bien , fisicamente no se ve ningun componente dañado alguien puede ayudarme a encontrar una solucion.
> 
> Gracia


Hola colega ,no se si es su caso. Pero tal vez no está funcionando la fuente auxiliar que traen para el fan y los  circuitos de control
Saludos


----------



## unmonje

Yasmani lopez dijo:


> A mí sí me interesa tengo una de esas en casa y me preocupa un poco eso .... pero como es posible que eleve tanto el voltaje?
> Bueno hermano.....la mía
> 
> Hola colega ,no se si es su caso. Pero tal vez no está funcionando la fuente auxiliar que traen para el fan y los  circuitos de control
> Saludos


¿ Como es posible ?
Cuando su compatriota habla de elevar a 300 voltios el voltaje, entiendo que, se refiere a una perturbación de naturaleza "transitoria" de alta frecuencia, no como una tensión constante, pero de suficiente duración como para afectar a los componentes mas sensibles del circuito electrónico, al menos, eso sería lo posible.
Esa perturbación se puede montar encima de la tensión ya rectificada del circuito y circular por el, si no hay nada que se ocupe de quitarla.
Mas que una tensión, en términos de "sonidos", podríamos decir que es como un "ruido eléctrico".
En realidad yo creo que es al revés, para mi el capacitor se seca pierde capacidad o si se trata de un supresor de transitorios, deja de funcionar y entonces, los ruidos típicos de la línea, tales como el arranque de los motores cercanos (heladeras, lavarropas, etc) pasan como panchos sin que nadie los pare.
Esas cocinas, necesitan tensiones muy estables para sus delicados circuitos, que en el llamado tercer mundo, no siempre le podemos proveer y entonces vienen las consecuencias.
Para colmo eso produce bastante calor que es regado hacia los componentes electrónicos puestos debajo, que son pasibles de derrames, suciedad , emulsiones de aceites y cosas semejantes, que están reñidos con los dispositivos electrónicos involucrados en el asunto. Un despropósito absoluto.
A manera de ejemplo, mi cocina tiene 4 hornallas y un horno y salvo limpiarla, no la he tocado en 30 años.


----------



## Ronald Alcorta

Saludos hermanos foreros, comentarles que este modelo de cocina, para mí, eleva la frecuencia de la alterna doméstica toda vez que el ÚNICO condensador no polar de 5 mF concurre en la bien conocida "soldadura fría" o cuando de abre, esto afecta otros equipos eléctricos como lámparas LED, ventiladores, refrigeradores, cargadores de laptop, de móvil, con cambiarlo si está abierto o resoldarlo se resuelve el problema, les recomiendo mantenimiento al menos una vez al año, saludos a todos.


----------



## Ronald Alcorta

Eduardoh69 , no sé si resolviste el problema con e6, el fan no debe estar trabajando, sácalo , aplícale 12 Volts o poco menos , si gira no es el culpable, ahora quien lo maneja es un transistor ss8050 npn , midelo , probablemente esté abierto y cámbialo, problema resuelto, en ocasiones he visto que vienen smd , yo los sustituyo por el normal TO92 creo, en todas las cocinas de inducción si el fan se detiene por una u otra razón el micro lo detecta y por medida de seguridad manda a apagar la cocina, espero de algo te ayude, saludos.


----------



## Yasmani lopez

Les dejo el esquema de esa hornilla gelect que me consiguió un amigo pues la de casa una vez fallo y tuve que repararla


----------



## lerysdel

Hola tengo un problema que está misma cocina, enciende, funciona perfectamente, pero el fan no arranca y al tiempo de trabajo se detiene. Que puedo hacer. En espera de solucion


----------



## mcrven

Este hilo contiene 235 posts (236 con este)... ¿Será que te has leido alguno?

Comienza a leér desde el #1 en adelante, hasta que encuentres respuesta a tu caso...

Por cierto... El 95% de este hilo es de origen cubano...


----------



## Jones66ex

yariel95 dijo:


> Hola tengo el mismo problema comenta si solucionó


Saludos*.*
El problema se solucion*ó *cambiando el LM393


----------



## Onelio77

Edel v dijo:


> Saludos a todos*. T*engo una cocina de inducción marca easy cooker que enciende y comienza a calentar pero a los 30 segundos da unos pitidos y se apaga*. ¿Q*u*é* podría ser*? N*o tengo mucha experiencia*. G*racias*.*


Tengo uno de la misma marca pero dura encendido solo 6 segundos.


----------



## eduardoh69

O         
       Me ha pasado y a veces a sido el capacitor de 2 micros de la entrada ,otra fue el diodo D6 que alimenta los 18v del del autoacople pero tengo otras que no he resuelto pienzo que sea algna vena del impreso  porque todo la otro lo noto bien saludos


----------



## ANEGRO

Hola a todos, tengo una cocina de inducción marca GELECT modelo IH-H213T de ATEC. En principio al encender la no calentaba y emitía un pitido continuo aun teniendo la cazuela adecuada. La abrí y tenía un mosfet en corte, lo sustituí. Ahora enciende todo normal, todo funciona sin error, pero no calienta. Qué puede ser?


----------



## eduardoh69

ANEGRO​cambia el LM393 y prueba


----------



## FerrerBorges

Amigos tengo una *c*ocina q*UE* me hace este defecto*,* la pongo en 600 y trabaja perfecto cuando la paso de 600 me hace un pito*,* se apaga  vuelve y enciende y vuelve y se apaga*,* eso lo hace cuando la cocina hace fuerza espero q*UE* alguien me ayude a repararla saludos


----------



## Ronald Alcorta

Amados hermanos foreros, amigos míos todos, un cálido saludo, hace un tiempo comenté que cualquier cocina de inducción en la que el fan o ventilador no funcione por medida de seguridad ésta se apaga para evitar cocinar los transistores IGBT, en la famosísima cocina Gelect anteriormente expuesta a dicho fan o ventilador lo maneja un transistor N el 8050, este casi casi siempre es el culpable de que éste no funcione a menos que el fan no sirva y para esto lo desconectan y le aplican hasta 12 voltios DC y así se sabe, un abrazo, ojo que en algunas cocinas los 8050 son smd y también se abren, fuerte abrazo
Hermano Anegro mis saludos revisa la vena que alimenta el gate de uno de los IGBT que seguro seguro está partida, estas parten de unas resistencias de 15 ohmios que salen de los TLP350,
Hermano FerrerBorges, éstas cocinas utilizan dos condensadores no polar de 900 manos, son grandes y de color negro y otro de 5 micros de igual color, sácalos mide capacidad y ojo con soldadura fría o falsa, sucede muy a menudo, saludos


----------



## Rubellopez

Hola, soy nuevo en el grupo.
Tengo una cocina de inducción gelec, trabaja todo, pero cuando la llevo al máximo, tanto en potencia como en temperatura, pita, deja de calentar y al instante vuelve a calentar, eso lo repite constantemente sin apagarse.
Que pode tener?


----------



## mcrven

Tener, como tener... tiene de todo: transistores, diodos, cables, enchufes, condensadores...

Ahora, como para comenzar... Leéte todo este hilo, desde el post #1, hasta el #245...

A ver si encuentras algo que pueda solucionar tu problema...


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaa colegas del foro
Rubellopez ese defecto lo está haciendo tu cocina GELECT con todos los menajes que trae la GELECT para cocinar? , o solamente con el sartén? , y cómo sabes que cuando subes potencia (a 900 o 1300 Watts), y que cuando suena el buzzer de la cocina está se desconecta, estás midiendo el consumo de la cocina con un wattímetro o un amperímetro?, saludos a todos desde Cuba


----------



## Osdany Rubio

Hola un saludo ante todo,tengo un fogon Gelect que me transforma la corriente de toda la linea de la casa a 220v, si alguien me puede decir alguna solucion para eso lo agradeceria.


----------



## Ronald Alcorta

Saludos al foro, Osdany, el tema es recurrente, de cualquier modo revisa en la placa principal el único condensador de 5 micros no polar, te recomiendo que lo saques de la placa a ver si no está abierto, estos se rajan o concurren en soldadura fría o falsa, si tienes con qué mide su capacidad, saludos hermano,
Rubellopez, saludos, revisa y mide condensadores de 900 nanos y posibles soldaduras falsas, hay un puente con un alambre bien grueso que también puede ser que tenga falso por soldadura fría, una vez me sucedió y casi me doy por vencido, amigos cuando creemos que en la electrónica ya hemos visto de todo, siempre aparece algo nuevo, volviendo al tema, hay una resistencia SMD de 15 ohmios, revísala también, saludos
Disculpa, dicha resistencia se encuentra en la parte inferior de la placa entre los TLP 350 y es justamente la más grande entre los SMD


----------



## ydano

Hola amigos foreros. Ya lei cada uno de los 248 comentarios y sun no logro darle solución a mi cocina de inducción ATEC modelo IH- H213T. La cocina enciende perfectamente y puedes moverte por los diferentes botones sin problema pero no calienta pase a revisala y la inspección visual aparentemente estaba bien, pase a la medición y el IGBT2 estaba en corto entre Gate y Colector, lo retiré, medi las resistencias y capacitores asociación y aparentemente estan bien. Medi el driver tlp350 no había corto en ninguna de sus paras patas y entre pin 2 y 3 me daba un diodo como debe ser. Asumí sustituir el IGBT2 y al ponerla en funcionamiento se sentía en switcheo de un de los IGBT hasta que finalmente diparo el breacker y se puso en corto(esta ves todas sus patas). Definitivamente habia algo que me pone en corto el IGBT2 retiré ambos IGBT y hice mediciones en caliente percatandome que que no habia Vcc en U3 (+15VB) sin embargo si habia Vcc en U2 (+15VA) entonces sospeché del diodo de rectificación rápida HER 208, del capacitor E8 y de la madre de los tomates. El diodo lo comprobé y estaba bien, aun asi lo sustituí y sigue sin aparecer Vcc (+15VB). El capacitor esta en perfecto estado. En mi opinión es un problema con la tierra GND2 segui toda la pista y no hay nada en corto. Que mas podria hacer?  Ayuda...


----------



## unmonje

ydano dijo:


> Hola amigos foreros. Ya lei cada uno de los 248 comentarios y sun no logro darle solución a mi cocina de inducción ATEC modelo IH- H213T. La cocina enciende perfectamente y puedes moverte por los diferentes botones sin problema pero no calienta pase a revisala y la inspección visual aparentemente estaba bien, pase a la medición y el IGBT2 estaba en corto entre Gate y Colector, lo retiré, medi las resistencias y capacitores asociación y aparentemente estan bien. Medi el driver tlp350 no había corto en ninguna de sus paras patas y entre pin 2 y 3 me daba un diodo como debe ser. Asumí sustituir el IGBT2 y al ponerla en funcionamiento se sentía en switcheo de un de los IGBT hasta que finalmente diparo el breacker y se puso en corto(esta ves todas sus patas). Definitivamente habia algo que me pone en corto el IGBT2 retiré ambos IGBT y hice mediciones en caliente percatandome que que no habia Vcc en U3 (+15VB) sin embargo si habia Vcc en U2 (+15VA) entonces sospeché del diodo de rectificación rápida HER 208, del capacitor E8 y de la madre de los tomates. El diodo lo comprobé y estaba bien, aun asi lo sustituí y sigue sin aparecer Vcc (+15VB). El capacitor esta en perfecto estado. En mi opinión es un problema con la tierra GND2 segui toda la pista y no hay nada en corto. Que mas podria hacer?  Ayuda...


Cuando en un circuito se puede leer algo como *GND1* y *GND2* lo mas probable es que haya* 2 GND* y no solo una, por eso usted no lee tensión en +15VB , porque la referencia de tensión es diferente. (HAY 2 MASAS)


----------



## ydano

unmonje dijo:


> Cuando en un circuito se puede leer algo como *GND1* y *GND2* lo mas probable es que haya* 2 GND* y no solo una, por eso usted no lee tensión en +15VB , porque la referencia de tensión es diferente. (HAY 2 MASAS)


Obviamente hay 2 masas*,* lo señalo en el adjunto, la medición la hice contra GND2 y no hay +15VB. Por eso segu*í* la pista a ver que pasaba o *por*q*ué* no hab*í*a tensión*,* pero aparentemente todo est*á* bien . Saludos.


----------



## unmonje

Aclare lo de 2 masas porque a muchos no les parece nada obvio.
Lo mas probable que su horno sufra de fatiga de materiales. Porque esos chiches, necesitan una tensión muy fina, que* si existe* en sus países de origen donde se fabrica ,pero en el resto del mundo, a menudo, es difícil de cumplir.
Este tema de estos hornos en particular ya se ha tratado largamente en varios topicos.

Por ejemplo, si la* tensión de línea* a usted, en algunas horas del día, le baila un 10%  ó 20 %, no le va a durar mucho el aparato.


----------



## ydano

unmonje dijo:


> Aclare lo de 2 masas porque a muchos no les parece nada obvio.
> Lo mas probable que su horno sufra de fatiga de materiales. Porque esos chiches, necesitan una tensión muy fina, que* si existe* en sus países de origen donde se fabrica ,pero en el resto del mundo, a menudo, es difícil de cumplir.
> Este tema de estos hornos en particular ya se ha tratado largamente en varios topicos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si la* tensión de línea* a usted, en algunas horas del día, le baila un 10%  ó 20 %, no le va a durar mucho el aparato.


Gracias de todas formas. Un amigo me dijo que la tierra sale del transformador CT2 1:3000, que posiblemente perdió propiedades físicas y por eso no aparece GND2. Pero no quedé conforme ni muy convencido y por eso lo quise compartir acá para contrastar criterios. Cualquier ayuda es válida


----------



## unmonje

ydano dijo:


> Gracias de todas formas. Un amigo me dijo que la tierra sale del transformador CT2 1:3000, que posiblemente perdió propiedades físicas y por eso no aparece GND2. Pero no quedé conforme ni muy convencido y por eso lo quise compartir acá para contrastar criterios. Cualquier ayuda es válida


En zonas húmedas y calurosas ,  es difícil que sobreviva mucho, un transformador de  1 en 3000


----------



## lolo8712

Hola*,* un saludo para todos*,* quisiera hacer una pregunta y es d*ó*nde se pueden adquirir un par de IGBT K50T60A *? S*oy de Placetas, Villa Clara, Cuba*.*


----------



## leonel90618

ydano dijo:


> Definitivamente habia algo que me pone en corto el IGBT2 retiré ambos IGBT y hice mediciones en caliente percatandome que que no habia Vcc en U3 (+15VB) sin embargo si habia Vcc en U2 (+15VA)


Para que exista tensión en ese punto tiene que estar conectado IG2 al menos y ponerla la cocina a funcionar. Gnd2 solo llega ahí cuando IG2 conmuta.


ydano dijo:


> Definitivamente habia algo que me pone en corto el IGBT2


Principalmente revisa que no esté desoldado o dañado C34 de 5uF/275V. Si no es así revisa que no se hayan abierto r8 y/o r10 de 15 Ohmios. Siempre empieza probando solo con IG2 conectado y el IG1 quitado de la placa para evitar cortocircuitos. Después que veas que todo esté ok lo conectas todo y pruebas.


----------



## Osielki

ane1983 dijo:


> Saludos familia, aquí les subo el diagrama de la Gelect, que distribuyeron en Cuba
> Saludos, tengo problemas con la conexión, adjunto el archivo


Hola tengo una cocina de este mismo modelo y al parecer tiene un corte, cuando la conecto al toma se cae la corriente en toda la casa. Que hacer?


----------



## Rangy

Hoa a todos tengo un problema con un Cocina Gelect ih-h213t, que la misma ya le he reparado varias veces pero ahora me esta dando la falla que todos los led del display enpiesan a flachear, y no funcionan los comandos de activacion de la misma , alguien me podria ayudar con esta falla


----------



## unmonje

Osielki dijo:


> Hola tengo una cocina de este mismo modelo y al parecer tiene un corte, cuando la conecto al toma se cae la corriente en toda la casa. Que hacer?


Ante un corto, la respuesta es muy fácil. Abrirlo y quitar el cortocircuito.

Para cocinar con estos aparatos electrónicos, se necesita una disciplina de limpieza absoluta, porque el no hacerlo, termina arruinando el interior del aparato, por vapores, grasas y suciedades que en algún momento perjudican su funcionamiento y fatigan los materiales.
La temperatura ideal es de 25 grados y clima lo mas seco posible, de no ser así, es el lugar equivocado para usarlo.
Por lo común, se lo usa en cocina de hoteles y lugares con acceso a aire acondicionado.   No es un detalle.
Las cocinas de inducción son excelentes para usarlas en lugares fríos y secos, donde el usuario no quiere que el frio, sea un problema para calentar la comida, entonces le inducción es ideal.


----------



## Rangy

unmonje dijo:


> Ante un corto, la respuesta es muy fácil. Abrirlo y quitar el cortocircuito.


mano revisaste la soldadura del capacitor de 5 micro faradios por lo general el es el causante de esa falla, te aconsejo que revises todas las soldaduras de los capacitores grandes


----------



## unmonje

Rangy dijo:


> mano revisaste la soldadura del capacitor de 5 micro faradios por lo general el es el causante de esa falla, te aconsejo que revises todas las soldaduras de los capacitores grandes


No revisé, porque yo no tengo el problema, ni siquiera uso esas cocinas. Gracias igual.


----------



## leonel90618

Rangy dijo:


> la falla que todos los led del display enpiesan a flachear


Generalmente es que está dañado E1 de 6.8uF/450V o U4 VIPER22A.


----------



## Roddy84

Rodyn dijo:


> Saludos. Si sientres esteias en el eje del fan lo ideal es que lo cambies. Sirve el de una Easy cooker de 18 V. Ahora respecto a lo otro si puede romper todo tipo de equipo en casa. Si se suelta alguno de los condensadores de menos de 1 micro baja la potencia de funcionamiento y en sulencio rompe tv, ventilador a control remoto y otros. Ahora si se desconecta el condensador de .4mf que esta frente a.la.cuarteta, destruye mucho mas y finalmente se lleva los fusibles de.casa.


Buenas*. Y*o de nuevo por ac*á*.
Resulta que ahora mi cocina al conectarla enciende el *ventilador* constantemente pero con poca potencia*, *y como es lógico*, *si la pongo a trabajar me da error E6 de sobrecalentamiento.
Mi pregunta es*: ¿S*e habr*á* dañado el *ventilador, *ya que no lo veo con las revoluciones requeridas*, *o se habrá dañado algo más*?*
Pos*t*data*:* ya revi*s*é los sensores de temperatura*, *el de abajo de los IGBT y que est*á* pegado a la vitro*c*er*á*mica, los dos dan buenos.
Si alguien ha tenido este problema*,* se agradece cualquier ayuda.


----------



## leonel90618

Roddy84 dijo:


> Resulta que ahora mi cocina al conectarla enciende el *ventilador* constantemente pero con poca potencia


Revisa q3


Roddy84 dijo:


> si la pongo a trabajar me da error E6 de sobrecalentamiento


Revisa r23, r24 y las venas del sensor que está pegado a ig2.


----------



## Roddy84

leonel90618 dijo:


> Revisa q3
> 
> Revisa r23, r24 y las venas del sensor que está pegado a ig2.


Hoy*, *después de tanto revi*s*ar *R*22*, *me daba mal*,* puesto en la placa, pero al sacarla*,* daba bien, seguí en mi faena y nada*,* incluso encontré resistencia en el terminal negativo del ventilador*,* que no debería darla*, *entonces sospeché del micro*controlador, *y para no volverme loco recurrí a otra placa que ten*í*a de reserva con los IGBT y el puente de diodos en corto*,* los sustituí y ya.
*L*o que puedan aportar al tema*, *se agradece*,* ya que es conocimiento que se gana.


----------



## Juliomanuel.sanchez@

Saludos, tengo un problema con mi cocina de inducción gelect HI-H213T; al conectarla a la corriente se mantiene encendido el fan todo el tiempo. Me podrían ayudar con este problema?
Saludos, tengo una cocina gelect que le sustituí los IGBT pero me da error 0, no detecta el recipiente. Podrían decirme que defecto puede presentar?


----------



## Roddy84

Juliomanuel.sanchez@ dijo:


> Saludos, tengo un problema con mi cocina de inducción gelect HI-H213T; al conectarla a la corriente se mantiene encendido el fan todo el tiempo. Me podrían ayudar con este problema?
> Saludos, tengo una cocina gelect que le sustituí los IGBT pero me da error 0, no detecta el recipiente. Podrían decirme que defecto puede presentar?


No soy técnico pero si he pasado un poco de trabajo con ellas, lo primero que deberias revisar es el sensor que va en la vitrocerámica que esté bien conectado o no esté dañado.


----------



## Juliomanuel.sanchez@

Roddy84 dijo:


> No soy técnico pero si he pasado un poco de trabajo con ellas, lo primero que deberias revisar es el sensor que va en la vitrocerámica que esté bien conectado o no esté dañado.


Ya revise el sensor e incluso lo reemplace, pero sigue en las mismas condiciones. Alguien puede decirme que lecturas se obtienen al medir Q3? Realice un par de mediciones y el es quien me parece un poco raro los valores que me ofrece


----------



## leonel90618

Juliomanuel.sanchez@ dijo:


> me da error 0, no detecta el recipiente. Podrían decirme que defecto puede presentar?


Puede ser que no le esté llegando el voltaje de activación a los igbt o que el circuito encargado de detectar el recipiente que es el tranformador ct2 y toda la zona que viene a continuación de los diodos y la lm393 hasta el microcontrolador. Según mi experiencia he arreglado unas cuantas con ese defecto y ha sido por la lm393 dañada o algunas venas paratidas de las más finas que están en el borde derecho de la placa o el microcrontrolador dañado.


Juliomanuel.sanchez@ dijo:


> se mantiene encendido el fan todo el tiempo


Casi siempre es el transistor q3 dañado, lleva un s8050 npn con distribución bce si es smd y si es grande (Through-Hole) la distribución es ebc.


Roddy84 dijo:


> el sensor que va en la vitrocerámica


Ese sensor no es para detectar el recipiente, es para detectar sobrecalentamiento en el cristal y entrar en protección.


----------



## Juliomanuel.sanchez@

Ok*. V*oy a revisar el transistor Q3 (es un S8050)
*L*o que pasa es que ahora mismo no tengo ese transistor*. ¿*Cu*á*l podría utilizar en su lugar*?
S*aludos y gracias*.*


----------



## Axel31

Transistor S8050
					

S8050. Transistor NPN de audio. 500 mA, 625 mW, VCEO 25V, VCBO 40V, 150MHz, TO-92. Ref: S8050-D-BP. Reemplazo: NTE123AP, C8050, SS8050, KTC8050, 8050, STS8050




					www.electronicoscaldas.com


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaaa 
Además de los reemplazos del S8050 (Q3) aportados por Axel31, puede utilizarse un BC337, que puedes tomar de algún protector de línea roto en desuso, saludos 
KareDany
También puedes encontrarlo en alguna tarjeta en desuso de un TV Phillips o equipo de música, en sus dos versiones: con encapsulado TO-92 o de montaje superficial (SMD)


----------



## Juliomanuel.sanchez@

Gracias, el problema era que la resistencia R20 de 1k estaba fuera de valores y por ello el fan quedaba siempre conectado


KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa
> Además de los reemplazos del S8050 (Q3) aportados por Axel31, puede utilizarse un BC337, que puedes tomar de algún protector de línea roto en desuso, saludos
> KareDany
> También puedes encontrarlo en alguna tarjeta en desuso de un TV Phillips o equipo de música, en sus dos versiones: con encapsulado TO-92 o de montaje superficial (SMD)





Axel31 dijo:


> Transistor S8050
> 
> 
> S8050. Transistor NPN de audio. 500 mA, 625 mW, VCEO 25V, VCBO 40V, 150MHz, TO-92. Ref: S8050-D-BP. Reemplazo: NTE123AP, C8050, SS8050, KTC8050, 8050, STS8050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.electronicoscaldas.com


----------



## yuniormm

Saludos
Necesito saber cual es el valor de las resistencias  R18 y R19 y la otra R en el modelo gelect ih-h213t


----------



## Axel31

Con este esquema, publicado en este mismo post, lo vemos:





						Cocina de inducción Gelect/Atec IH-H213T
					

Hola colegas DOSMETROS lo he descargado dos veces y muestra error al descomprimir, se pudiese subir descomprimido el archivo?, gracias  KareDany




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




En una de las fotos publicadas, me ha parecido distinguir R31, gracias a que  C34, que está al lado, se distingue bien en la placa del circuito. Guarda la foto en tu ordenador. La abres con tu programa y haces zoom


----------



## KareDany

Entonces, según el esquema eléctrico, los valores de los resistores solicitados son
R18=R19=R31=470K/1Watt


----------



## Axel31

KareDany dijo:


> Entonces, según el esquema eléctrico, los valores de los resistores solicitados son
> R18=R19=R31=470K/1Watt


Según el esquema, R31 si es de 1 watt, R18 y R19 no sale la potencia


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaaa nuevamente, así es, no especifica el valor de la potencia de R18 y R19, pero al parecer en la foto del mensaje 275 tienen las mismas dimensiones físicas, por lo que deben ser de 1 Watt de potencia, si algún colega tuviese a mano una tarjeta de PCB de esta cocina de inducción GELECT y pudiese verificar en la práctica que R18, R19 y R31 son semejantes sería de ayuda, saludos


----------



## Axel31

KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa nuevamente, así es, no especifica el valor de la potencia de R18 y R19, pero al parecer en la foto del mensaje 275 tienen las mismas dimensiones físicas, por lo que deben ser de 1 Watt de potencia, si algún colega tuviese a mano una tarjeta de PCB de esta cocina de inducción GELECT y pudiese verificar en la práctica que R18, R19 y R31 son semejantes sería de ayuda, saludos


En este caso, no creo que hubiese problema por poner las tres de 1watio


----------



## Juliomanuel.sanchez@

Saludos. Efectivamente, R31 físicamente es igual a  R18 y 19, es decir; si son de 1W. Por eso no se especifica en el diagrama.


KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa nuevamente, así es, no especifica el valor de la potencia de R18 y R19, pero al parecer en la foto del mensaje 275 tienen las mismas dimensiones físicas, por lo que deben ser de 1 Watt de potencia, si algún colega tuviese a mano una tarjeta de PCB de esta cocina de inducción GELECT y pudiese verificar en la práctica que R18, R19 y R31 son semejantes sería de ayuda, saludos


Buenas noches, tengo una cocina gelect HI-H213T que me da error 0 y no reconoce ningún recipiente, no se por donde comenzar. Que me recomiendan revisar? Quien es el responsable de la detección del recipiente


----------



## leonel90618

Juliomanuel.sanchez@ dijo:


> Que me recomiendan revisar? Quien es el responsable de la detección del recipiente


Puede ser que no le esté llegando el voltaje de activación a los igbt o que el circuito encargado de detectar el recipiente que es el tranformador ct2 y toda la zona que viene a continuación de los diodos y la lm393 hasta el microcontrolador. Según mi experiencia he arreglado unas cuantas con ese defecto y ha sido por la lm393 dañada o algunas venas paratidas de las más finas que están en el borde derecho de la placa o el microcrontrolador dañado.


----------



## Ronald Alcorta

Saludos al foro, la no detección del recipiente puede estar dada por alguna de estas causas: un IGBT en corto, falla en el comparador LM393, en el estabilizador 7815, que uno de los dos TLP350 esté defectuoso, o uno de los dos transistores SMD que trabajen en contrafase con los TLP estén dañados también y se encuentran justo antes de dichos TLP, y en última instancia debe vericarse el microcontrolador; los 5 y 15 voltios son obligatorios en la placa, hay trabajo entonces a trabajar, saludos
Disculpen olvidaba algo, toda vez que R30 no está cerca de los 6k8 cambien el microcontrolador y los transistores SMD que mencionaba antes creo que son Q1 y Q2 respectivamente, saludos nuevamente, espero en algo les haya servido


----------



## enaranjo70

Hola al foro, tengo una cocina *d*e inducción que empezó a pitar y no calentaba*,* cuando la abrí tenía una cucaracha muerta debajo del integrado blanco, el IGBT del centro estaba en *"*corte*"* *¿?*, lo reemplac*é* y se lo volvió a llevar*,* que más debo revisar antes de poner otro *?*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Leyó todo el tema completo ?

El término "corte" es inentendible para idioma técnico . . . 

- en corto o en corto circuito

- abierto

Saludos.


----------



## enaranjo70

Gracias, y disculpe puse un K3235 y se lo llevó de nuevo, el otro que tiene es un GW60V60DF, hace algo no sean iguales


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaa
Se está cometiendo un error al montar en la tarjeta de esta cocina GELECT un K3235, pues es un MOSFET y no un IGBT, en cuanto al otro componente instalado el GW60V60DF si es un IGBT de 600 Volts y 60 Amperes, necesitas otro IGBT por el K3235 que pusiste, saludos colegas
En el post número 189 de este tema se menciona como IGBT original al K30T60 (600 Volts y 30 Amperes)


----------



## enaranjo70

KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaa
> Se está cometiendo un error al montar en la tarjeta de esta cocina GELECT un K3235, pues es un MOSFET y no un IGBT, en cuanto al otro componente instalado el GW60V60DF si es un IGBT de 600 Volts y 60 Amperes, necesitas otro IGBT por el K3235 que pusiste, saludos colegas
> En el post número 189 de este tema se menciona como IGBT original al K30T60 (600 Volts y 30 Amperes)


Gracias, pense había dejado de revisar algo y por eso se lo había vuelto a llevar


----------



## KareDany

Acá les adjunto el datasheet del IGBT original de la cocina de inducción GELECT
Como se ve en los datasheets puedes buscar un IGBT de menos corriente que el otro que tienes puesto ahora (tienes uno de 60 Amperes y el original es de la mitad de esa corriente)


----------



## enaranjo70

KareDany dijo:


> Acá les adjunto el datasheet del IGBT original de la cocina de inducción GELECT
> Como se ve en los datasheets puedes buscar un IGBT de menos corriente que el otro que tienes puesto ahora (tienes uno de 60 Amperes y el original es de la mitad de esa corriente)


Gracias nuevamente*. ¿D*eben ser iguales o no importa que uno sea de 60 A y otro de 30A*?
N*o soy especialista en la materia*,* por lo que me gustaría me ayudara en cómo se miden los TLP350 y el LM393
Saludos*.*


----------



## KareDany

Es preferible que sean iguales(semejantes en sus parámetros eléctricos), pues están en un circuito de conmutación de alta frecuencia y además de alta potencia. 
Te adjunto los datasheets del TLP350 y LM393, el fabricante de esos circuitos integrados muestra en ellos los circuitos de prueba y los circuitos de aplicación


----------



## enaranjo70

enaranjo70 dijo:


> Gracias nuevamente, deben ser iguales o no importa que uno sea de 60 A y otro de 30A
> Hola no soy especialista en la materia por lo que me gustaría me ayudara en cómo se miden los TLP350 y el LM393
> Saludos





KareDany dijo:


> Es preferible que sean iguales(semejantes en sus parámetros eléctricos), pues están en un circuito de conmutación de alta frecuencia y además de alta potencia.
> Te adjunto los datasheets del TLP350 y LM393, el fabricante de esos circuitos integrados muestra en ellos los circuitos de prueba y los circuitos de aplicación


Gracias de antemano*.
T*e preguntaba p*o*q*UE* tengo uno bueno que es un GW60V60DF de 60 amp*.* que no eran los de fábrica, ya los había cambiado*.
A*hora se cortocircuit*ó*  uno solo por una cucaracha en el TLP350, sin saber puse un K3235 y se lo llevó*.
Y*a me dijeron que eso es un MOSFET, el falló fue no descargar el datasheet, solo lo med*í* con el mult*í*metro *y *como el IGBT y me daba que estaba bueno*. . .
L*a pregunta en cuestión*,* es *¿ P*uedo poner un solo IGBT de los que trae de fábrica que es de 30 A y dejar el que tengo ya de 60, o debo ponerlos los dos del mismo amperaje *?*


----------



## Eldys Lima

enaranjo70 dijo:


> Gracias de antemano*.
> T*e preguntaba p*o*q*UE* tengo uno bueno que es un GW60V60DF de 60 amp*.* que no eran los de fábrica, ya los había cambiado*.
> A*hora se cortocircuit*ó*  uno solo por una cucaracha en el TLP350, sin saber puse un K3235 y se lo llevó*.
> Y*a me dijeron que eso es un MOSFET, el falló fue no descargar el datasheet, solo lo med*í* con el mult*í*metro *y *como el IGBT y me daba que estaba bueno*. . .
> L*a pregunta en cuestión*,* es *¿ P*uedo poner un solo IGBT de los que trae de fábrica que es de 30 A y dejar el que tengo ya de 60, o debo ponerlos los dos del mismo amperaje *?*


Siempre ten en cuenta qu*é *componentes diferentes traen desbalance y *que* estás trabajando con componentes que aunque no lo creas*, *están sometidos a un estrés eléctrico constante.
Te recomiendo que lo que vayas a poner*,* lo pongas igual.
Si son* IGBT* diferentes a los de fabrica*, *ponle los dos iguales.
Es muy común que las resistencias de encendido y los tiempos de conmutación varíen, por lo que se te puede dañar el más débil de los dos más rápidamente que si ambos fueran del mismo modelo.
No sé si eso responde a tu pregunta. Saludos*.*


----------



## enaranjo70

xisto dijo:


> Espero les sea de utilidad .Saludos desde Granma


Buenos días, hermano*. ¿T*e*n*dr*á*s el Modelo Gelect*?*


Eldys Lima dijo:


> Siempre ten en cuenta qu*é *componentes diferentes traen desbalance y *que* estás trabajando con componentes que aunque no lo creas*, *están sometidos a un estrés eléctrico constante.
> Te recomiendo que lo que vayas a poner*,* lo pongas igual.
> Si son* IGBT* diferentes a los de fabrica*, *ponle los dos iguales.
> Es muy común que las resistencias de encendido y los tiempos de conmutación varíen, por lo que se te puede dañar el más débil de los dos más rápidamente que si ambos fueran del mismo modelo.
> No sé si eso responde a tu pregunta. Saludos*.*


S*í,* hermano*,* gracias*. Y*a encargu*é* la pareja para que sean iguales*.*


----------



## enaranjo70

Mecani dijo:


> Ojo mira también el TLP350( U2) que en muchas ocasiones cuando se va el IGBT es que el está dañado o la resistencia R8
> Porque si sustiruyes el IGBT y el U2 o R8 está dañado cada ves que lo pongas nuevo lo va a reventar


Hola, buenas tardes foreros, tengo el problema de un IGBT dañado, porque una cucaracha hizo cortocircuito en U2, ahora tengo el IGBT para reemplazar, mi pregunta es que mediciones debo hacer para estar seguro que no se vuelva a ir, conecte la placa a la corriente, hay 5V en el LM393, en el U3 tiene los 15V, pero los 5V están si la punta negativa la pongo en la tierra del LM393, porque si la tomo de la pata 5 que es GND1 está alrededor de 10V y en el U3 contra GN2, no hay ni 5V ni 15


enaranjo70 dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes foreros, tengo el problema de un IGBT dañado, porque una cucaracha hizo cortocircuito en U2, ahora tengo el IGBT para reemplazar, mi pregunta es que mediciones debo hacer para estar seguro que no se vuelva a ir, conecte la placa a la corriente, hay 5V en el LM393, en el U3 tiene los 15V, pero los 5V están si la punta negativa la pongo en la tierra del LM393, porque si la tomo de la pata 5 que es GND1 está alrededor de 10V y en el U3 contra GN2, no hay ni 5V ni 15


Rectifico en U2 contra GN2 pata 5 no hay voltaje


----------



## unmonje

Juliomanuel.sanchez@ dijo:


> Saludos. Efectivamente, R31 físicamente es igual a  R18 y 19, es decir; si son de 1W. Por eso no se especifica en el diagrama.
> 
> Buenas noches, tengo una cocina gelect HI-H213T que me da error 0 y no reconoce ningún recipiente, no se por donde comenzar. Que me recomiendan revisar? Quien es el responsable de la detección del recipiente


No existe responsable de la detección del recipiente, el recipiente en las cocinas de inducción está relacionado con la naturaleza del material del recipiente , por ejemplo, la necesidad de que sea de METAL para que la inducción electromagnética se lleve a cabo. Despues si la cocina da error CERO es porque el generador de frecuencia no esta funcionando bien, casi siempre pero no exclusivamente, se puede deber a un capacitor de 5 uf -400 voltios , que está en la fuente de energia DRIVER que alimenta los transistores de inducción o algun elemento asociado a el. Dicho en criollo lo tiene que ver un técnico.
En zonas muy cálidas, esas cocinas la pasan mal, los que la inventaron por lo general , viven en zonas mas frías y tienen instalacioens eléctricas muy sanas y en el peor de los casos, pueden tener a mano, quien les provea mucho mas facilmente de los repuestos ó gente idónea que se dedique a repararlas, segun el caso.


----------



## TutyF

*H*ola*, *amigos*. T*engo una cocina gelect y me gener*ó* un alto voltaje en casa*,* se dañaron ventiladores y pc*,* pero en fin*. ¿Q*u*é* podría causar esto*?*


----------



## unmonje

TutyF dijo:


> *H*ola*, *amigos*. T*engo una cocina gelect y me gener*ó* un alto voltaje en casa*,* se dañaron ventiladores y pc*,* pero en fin*. ¿Q*u*é* podría causar esto*?*


Las cocinas electronicas necesitan una tensión sumamente estable para no fallar, es un tema sabido para la cual la instalación y el tendido domiciliario deben ser de primera calidad, eso incluye la calidad del servicio que provee la compañia de enegía. Sin eso, cualquie cosa puede pasar. YO prefiero cocinar a leña, que con cocina electrónica. Así de fácil.
Eso no provoca que los ventiladores se quemen, eso se debe seguramente por otra causa mucho mas grave, por ejemplo la rotura dle neutro.


----------



## unmonje

TutyF dijo:


> si claro tal vez me exprese mal lo que se rompio en los ventiladores y la fuente de la pc fueeron los filtros y las resistencias de 47 en los ventiladores y en la fuente el fusible y la cuateta de diodos evidentemente fue una sobrecarga pero no se por que la cocina me esta generando esto hoy probandola medi el tomacorrientes y me daba unos 160 volt


Si en la linea de 110 habia 160 , puede que no sea culpa de su cocina señor, por ejemplo, si ocurriera esto   


El generador casi siempre es un usillo solidario a 3 enormes bobinados, separados a 120 grados de fase cada uno, de cuyo centro se extrae el neutro.
Si alguna de las 3 fases, supongamos la T se abriera y/o se desbalaceara la carga abruptamente del tendido eléctrico, podria ocurrir que el Neutro, se aleje de los 110 VCA correspondiente , de manera que los demas usuarios de R y S , podrian recibir mas de tension de la correcta, por ejemplo 160,
Estas cosas pueden ocurrir en tormentas con cortes importantes, por energia de rayos que se meten en el tendido o simplemente por el pesimo estado de las instalaciones en general. En mi barrio ha courrido algunas veces y en mi vida lo he visto unas 20 veces pero porque me he dedicado al tema.


----------



## KareDany

TutyF dijo:


> *H*ola*, *amigos*. T*engo una cocina gelect y me gener*ó* un alto voltaje en casa*,* se dañaron ventiladores y pc*,* pero en fin*. ¿Q*u*é* podría causar esto*?*


Holaaaaaa*. L*a respuesta a esta pregunta está en el mensaje número 169 de este tema*.*
En el caso de que C34 no esté desoldado, se deberá sustituir*,* puesto que estaría desvalorizado*.*
Saludos.


----------



## asin83

Saludos, tengo una cocina de Inducción IH-H213T que enciende y con el recipiente colocado solo avanza 1 o 2 pasos elevando la potencia, no permite continuar y enseguida comienzan a parpadear los indicadores y finalmente pone recipiente no válido. Me pudieran ayudar con el defecto ? Gracias.


----------



## Bob Mas

Hola hermanos foreros*, *estoy revisando una hornilla de inducción *E*asy *C*ooker que no calienta suficiente ni en la potencia máxima, le he revisado varios componentes y no doy con el problema. ¿Que puedo hacer?


----------

